# What do you think is the worst DSP playthrough?



## Massively Strong Greed (Apr 14, 2019)

For me, it's a three-way tie between Jak II, Sonic Adventure 2, and PS1 Spider-Man.


----------



## Draza (Apr 14, 2019)

His Donkey Country playthrough is right up there.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

His original Dark Souls 2+DLC playthrough. I feel like that one in particular encapsulates everything that is wrong with Phil as a Let's Player.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Black Mesa

I can watch this clip of DSP stucked on the pipe because he doesnt know how to crouch jump for ages

"Ackackackackackacakcack the game never explained!"


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Apr 14, 2019)

Popular opinion faggot here, but MGS1.

He is unbearable during EVERY. SINGLE. CODEC call. It's both hilarious and aggravating at the same time how little attention he pays to anything in the MGS series, because every control and bullshit plot twist is literally spoonfed to you to make the game as cinematic as possible and he just shits on that idea completely. He's literally the dude that talks through the fucking entire movie.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Apr 14, 2019)

Annie said:


> Popular opinion faggot here, but MGS1.
> 
> He is unbearable during EVERY. SINGLE. CODEC call. It's both hilarious and aggravating at the same time how little attention he pays to anything in the MGS series, because every control and bullshit plot twist is literally spoonfed to you to make the game as cinematic as possible and he just shits on that idea completely. He's literally the dude that talks through the fucking entire movie.


In China they say, chiki chang wang Charlie Chan chika chaka chuka chon.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Apr 14, 2019)

Thats like asking which cancer is the worst. I can't stand his JRPG playthroughs, mostly because he couldn't care less about the games story, characters, any kind of emotional scene (yea sure theyre melodramatic) he'll just ack through it, he shows absolutely no attachment and just doesnt give a fuck. I pray to god he'll never touch the Legend of Heroes series.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

Blackout. And not just for recency bias. He runs through a dozen identical houses staring at the floor, then stands in a bathroom without holding the controller for 5 minutes at a time reading chat bait. Then he dies and the usual dozen excuses pour out of his gob in a random order. Then he stares at his phone for 90 seconds.

Repeat for 2-5 hours.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Apr 14, 2019)

Can I cheat and say any fantasy game where he says "that's not realstic"


----------



## Shayden (Apr 14, 2019)

I personally prefer when he rages during a multiplayer match. But I guess MGS1 would be my pick, after all, he blamed the game, which would become a staple of him, instead of his lack of comprehension of the basic mechanics that were put forth.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Apr 14, 2019)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Can I cheat and say any fantasy game where he says "that's not realstic"


Counting this as a vote for Super Mario 3D World


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm torn between Scarface and BitchYear Witcher 3. In the first he sucked at everything: driving, shooting, that mini-game with a cricle. He didn't understand how the game works, used cheats and yet we've got one of the most severe rage-quits in the history of DSP. 
In the Witcher 3 he didn't understand a single thing. Again. His build was pure garbage, his weapons and armor didn't match his skills, he played on normal, I guess, but still got his ass kicked all the time, he never used alchemy beyond healing potions, but the worst of all - he's skipped almost all secondary quests, which are body and soul of every RPG. He paid so little attention to the plot, that I'm surprised how he didn't get a bad ending.


----------



## Shick (Apr 15, 2019)

His original Dark Souls 2 run. Nioh is a close second.


----------



## ZB 584 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm gonna say Sekiro but anything relatively recent qualifies, imo. His incessant bitching is the same as it's always been but now it's abundantly clear that he does not give a single fuck about his playthroughs or the people who watch them. The use of guides to find the best strategy for bosses, in Sekiro, (and then pretending that he doesn't, despite him suddenly changing his play style out of nowhere) and the shameless use of save states in DKC show that he is way past caring. People tune in to watch him rage and now he's taking that aspect away, because he knows that the few select cash cucks (Infinite 55, Superblindman et al.) will keep the pig pen afloat regardless.

Conversely his best LP is that of Catherine, back when he still used a camcorder. If you really want to see just how stupid Phil is, check it out, in what's a pure puzzle game. The lack of logical thinking and deduction is staggering. His most entertaining LP is his first run of DS3. Several bosses push his shit in again and again and again (50+ deaths to Pontiff Sulyvahn and Champion Gundyr). Essential watching.


----------



## A Witty Name (Apr 15, 2019)

It is easily Final Fantasy X HD-Remaster. The playthrough has the usual DSP nonsense of ruining cutscenes by making talking over them and making inappropriate jokes throughout every single one of them, getting lost in trials, obviously using a guide, that kind of stuff. There's also two noteworthy things about the playthrough though that causes it to deserve the title of worst playthrough Phil has ever done.

1. To my knowledge, this would be the last time ever that DSP would do off-camera grinding to level up as it used to be typical with his JRPG playthroughs (Ni no Kuni 1, Final Fantasy XIII, etc.). This was of no help whatsoever to Phil as he was still getting frequent game overs despite being overleveled to the point where Lulu was using late-end game magic less than a third of the way into the game (Firaga on Sinspawn Gui).

2. This is what seals it, his capture card frequently fails throughout the entire playthrough meaning that every twenty minutes or less, Phil will suddenly lose all picture and sound and rather than put the game on hold for technical issues (his card lacked a bypass or something like that), he would pause the playthrough midstream and restart everything. Phil normally makes his playthroughs unwatchable from a quality standpoint just by being Phil but he managed to also make his playthrough of the game unwatchable from a technical standpoint too.


----------



## Mooty Mooty Mooty (Apr 15, 2019)

Kojima Kojima Kojima, will have to be a basic bitch as well and go with MGS 2, has all the hallmarks of a classic DSP playthrough, most aggravating being his inability to listen when the game is telling him what to do. Also "Why is there no auto aim!!!"


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 15, 2019)

All of them.
The old ones for different reasons than the new ones. Annoying screeching commentary back then, stupidly boring and annoying commentary in the modern era. When it comes down to, his old ones were more awful but tbf I can't hold him accountable to them anymore.

I'll think of the most bad playthrough.
Or not.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Worst as in biggest car crash or worst as in boring, unwatchable shit?

If it's the former I'd be inclined to say MGS2 - I know it's a meme answer but that was really groundbreaking in that no one had ever seen someone be such a fucking cunt over what is generally considered to be a classic title before. Plus it had all the classic Phil memes - insulting developers, blaming the game, nothing I could do, generally being a shithead.

If it's the latter - take your pick from any during the chat handholding era. DSP's actual playthroughs haven't been then centre of the cinematic universe for years tbh, the writers moved on from that a long time ago.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 15, 2019)

Silent Hill 2 HD. Not sure if it's been postulated here but I'm convinced he played on Hard just so he could take a bigger shit on the game and intentionally piss everyone off, in the same contemptuous spirit that has him crushing water bottles into the mic. There's no way he doesn't know how beloved that game is and he obviously went in with no intention of immersing himself in the story or being anything other than his caustic, shallow self that is nü-Phil. I'm not even a huge SH fan but I wanted to see him catch a beating just for how obnoxious he was through the entire thing.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Apr 15, 2019)

Jak II was awful. His RE5 playthrough was also Warski AIDS


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 15, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Silent Hill 2 HD. Not sure if it's been postulated here but I'm convinced he played on Hard just so he could take a bigger shit on the game and intentionally piss everyone off, in the same contemptuous spirit that has him crushing water bottles into the mic. There's no way he doesn't know how beloved that game is and he obviously went in with no intention of immersing himself in the story or being anything other than his caustic, shallow self that is nü-Phil. I'm not even a huge SH fan but I wanted to see him catch a beating just for how obnoxious he was through the entire thing.


The the thing that's really fucked is that was his 2nd playthrough of Silent Hill 2 'HD Collection', which he called 'one of my favorite games of *all time'.* He had played the 'HD Collection' version 6 years previously and remembered absolutely nothing about the game. On his initial playthrough at the start he mentions he knows they fucked up the graphics and reskinned the game, and it's considered a horrible port and the worst version of the game, but said 'I don't give a shit, I just want to play it in widescreen ACK ACK ACK'. It was also the 2nd time he purchased the 'HD Collection' port as the 1st playthrough was on X-box 360 and his 2nd playthrough he bought the 'HD Collection' version available from the PS Store. I really do believe he chose to play it on Hard because of how much his chat was shitting on him that they would consider him playing it on Normal again worthless as in they would throw less money at him, the 1st time he played the game he sat in silence as Mary's letter to James was read and he actually made a review of the game afterwards (something he almost never does, he even titled it 'Special Vid') which was 16 minutes of him breaking down the plot, story elements, and gameplay that he then entirely forgot in a few years.


Spoiler: This was his reaction after his 1st playthrough







He entirely forgot every single thing he said in this video lol


----------



## Crocophile (Apr 15, 2019)

Almost every one of his playthroughs I can find something funny in it, even if it's just how bad he is. Whenever he gets mad and spergs out, or misses something really obvious, I get a laugh. When he's doing so bad I can't even comprehend it I don't bother getting mad or frustrated about it. Even his loud, gross commentary over cut scenes, while annoying, I just kind of accept as 'part and parcel of the experience', it's not like I watch Phil play to watch any kind of quality play through.

That being said, something about his original MGS3 run made me _actually _physically ill. No joke, I got straight up sick watching it. It was so bad, so *offensive*, it turned my stomach. MSG1 and 2 were also bad, but they didn't make me almost puke IRL bad.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't play a ton of games so I need to be familiar with it to really understand just how badly he fucked up not unless it's really obvious. 

The MGS games are up there for obvious reasons but for me it's his RE 4 playthrough. That game is pretty god damn easy to understand and he fucked up everything.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 15, 2019)

MGS and every GTA game ever.


----------



## Sanae is a slut (Apr 15, 2019)

His playthrough of HAWX. As someone who's played flying games/sims for nearly 20 years, I thought people who insist on flying using novice controls (tilting the stick right/left to turn) instead of using expert controls to turn (roll 90 degrees and pull up) were some of the worst self-handicapping scrubs out there.

DSP proved me wrong, since he tried to steer his plane on the first mission for nearly 20 minutes by just *YAWING*.






Seriously, this is one of the most underrated TIHYDPs out there.


----------



## Phil Factor (Apr 15, 2019)

The Jak and Daxter trilogy was great for me.

To sum up the first game, he struggled because he thought the game had 'hidden' mechanics (Edit: it was simply double jumping with X and getting hang time by pressing O) that Leanna had to explain to him because he'd keep somersault vaulting off of every ledge. It also made me believe that Phil has depth perception issues, especially when you watch the other two games. Overall, he thought a game, that targeted a primarily young audience (but was still fun for anyone), was very challenging and should've laid out its mechanics in plain text format to him.

Jak 2 is incredible because Phil had the stamina to bullrush every mission. It is the epitome of how he tries the same method 20+ times until he tries a new approach or gets lucky with timing. A treat because Jak 2 was harder since the game wasn't generous with checkpoints and forced you to play by its rules.






5 years later after that ass kicking he finally played Jak 3, which is usual struggle with inputs, depth perception, and following directions.


----------



## DoubleBored (Apr 15, 2019)

Any *Chill *Playtrough, bad personality forcing himself to be nice and chill is worse than any bad gameplay with rage and bad skills.


----------



## TVBForever (Apr 15, 2019)

Jak II, RDR, RDR II, Spider Man PS1, DK Country, Spiderman PS4, Silent Hill 2 HD Collection, Modern Warfare 2, Simpsons Hit & Run, and NFS Payback; those are awful in my eyes. However, nothing can compare to the "chill" playthrough; which yes, I agree with the above that they absolutely herculean levels of awful. As awful as a lot of let's plays are; at least I'm more entertained with let's plays that have tryhard or bad gaming and/or gameplay skills topped with absolute ragequitting.


----------



## Mightykiwi (Apr 15, 2019)

Any game with any sort of puzzle solving element to it.  Portal and Half Life are great examples


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Apr 15, 2019)

Any play through in which he "pretends" to not know things, or that he's doing a "blind run", when it's obvious that he's reading chat and having them hold his hand. Dark Souls comes to mind with this one.


----------



## harbinger (Apr 15, 2019)

Phil’s worst playthrough... Life.


----------



## Keanu Reeves (Apr 15, 2019)

Dark Souls 1 (camera pointed at TV section, not the capture card part). He audibly hates the game, talks about how he wouldn't play it if he weren't getting paid, and the part where he tries to remove the curse an enemy gives him is hilarious.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Apr 15, 2019)

The lego game he played with Leanna. They got stuck in an elevator and rage quit the playthrough.


----------



## Shambler (Apr 15, 2019)

sekiro


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Apr 15, 2019)

Keanu Reeves said:


> Dark Souls 1 (camera pointed at TV section, not the capture card part). He audibly hates the game, talks about how he wouldn't play it if he weren't getting paid, and the part where he tries to remove the curse an enemy gives him is hilarious.


And yet he’s played it at least 3 times because $$$, I guess.


----------



## MemeGray (Apr 15, 2019)

His oblivion one was painful, he played on pc and kept forgetting his key bindings.


----------



## This+ (Apr 15, 2019)

All his Persona playthroughs were incredibly boring in the daytime parts and incredibly frustrating in the nighttime/combat parts. Constantly forgetting what shadows were weak against what type, constantly forgetting what his personas were weak against what type, etc. It was funny the first few dozen times but then you realized he is legitimately that stupid/uncaring. 

I think Persona 5 tops the cringe factor for Phil with his extremely unfunny sex jokes, and the fact that he laughed at an attempted suicide victim. He also picked Persona 4 on the PS2 simply because he was too lazy to plug in his Vita for Golden that had more content and "fixed" some of the more frustrating aspects of vanilla. Of course, we all remember his Nyx ragequit that he restarted and grinded ON EASY a year later.


----------



## samovski (Apr 15, 2019)

Every MGS after his 1st (but including his 1st as well). After his 1st play through, every game afterwards was done out of spite. He mocked the story, characters, mechanics, devolper(s), publisher, everything. Sometimes you can literally hear his jealousy of Kojima in his voice. He did his usual faggotry during his 1st play through and got so much shit for it that I think he only played all the others to antagonize the fanbase. Because that's all he has in his life.

But he liked those games. Sees why other people like them. Even though he mocked them and never once, _not fucking once _paid attention or gave them a fair try. Done purely for money and attention. And not the kind a LPer usually wants.

SoulsBourne/Sekiro is a very close 2nd though. Same story.

Should be grateful though, the shit show gave birth to TIHYDPs.


----------



## RobVC3 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm sure it's been said before but...

...all of them.


----------



## FallGout (Apr 16, 2019)

Black Mesa where he didn't understand how to crouch jump was pretty bad, but also funny as fuck watching him stacking up barrels and raging. 

Resident Evil 0 on hard was pretty terrible also. Credit to the people who trolled him into picking hard mode. 

Virtually any racing game he touches, he sucks at the majority of them because he doesn't seem to understand that going into corners full throttle will cause a car to lost control and whines that the car is "fish tailing" even when it isn't. Must be the only term he knows so applies it to every senario where the car isn't doing exactly what he expected it to.


----------



## Mightykiwi (Apr 16, 2019)

FallGout said:


> Virtually any racing game he touches, he sucks at the majority of them because he doesn't seem to understand that going into corners full throttle will cause a car to lost control and whines that the car is "fish tailing" even when it isn't. Must be the only term he knows so applies it to every senario where the car isn't doing exactly what he expected it to.



Not just that, any game with any driving whatsoever throws him off.  GTA and Jak II being prime candidates.






In this mission, all he has to do is follow the guy to a certain point, and he'll even wait for you.  Too bad the mechanics are bugged, real shame


----------



## Heckler1 (Apr 16, 2019)

For sure his playthroughs of the metal gear solid games. Zero investment in the characters, inept gameplay, gibbering commentary, and a general veneer of whining over the whole thing.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 16, 2019)

Right now it has to be his marriage.


----------



## bigrigger (Apr 16, 2019)

Pretty much anything from the twitch era feels equally shit to me, I don't know how any non-detractor could watch the yt relays with the constant interruptions, I follow some goon lets player and he uploads his twitch archives to yt sometimes and it's impossible to tell it was livestreamed because it has zero interruptions and it's upsetting that DSP beats people like this in search engines.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 17, 2019)

Phil playing sports games, including racing. God how I wish he'd play some shit like F1/Forza/etc.

Fifa: Total Clusterfuck where he literally cannot even correctly work the main menu and doesn't care enough to try.

NBA: A game that doesn't let you fail, so he never learns a single thing.

NHL: Only a beta, but same as fifa. He has no idea whats going on, slight pass because hockey is a bit 'weirder' to learn.

Madden: Clusterfuck, but at least the story mode in the recent one game overed his ass multiple times til the ai carried him to victory. Bonus for the game including EXTENSIVE tutorials that he refused to play.

MLB: Phil plays on the difficulty where the game literally only throws strikes over the center of the plate. Its the equivalent of watching someone play a fighting game if the ai only used light punch once a minute and couldn't block.

UFC: Phil cheesing the AI with takedown submission spam instead of learning how to play, getting bodied online twice in a row, and rage quitting while insisting the game "doesn't work that way, nobody told me" bc a real human being can stop him from hitting one button.


Not even getting into all the racing games, sports are by far the thing he's worst at.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 17, 2019)

The Game Of Life


----------



## Zaryiu (May 3, 2019)

It's weird that Silent 2 had both the best 2 videos Phil ever did yet also some if not the worst videos related to games he ever did, it really show he regressed/degenerated over the years.

So yeah Silent 2 HD


----------



## NeckyTheThumb (May 3, 2019)

Bloodborne Redemption Run, Shenmue 1&2, Dark Souls Magic Run, Sekiro were all pretty bad, mainly due to the sheer amount of nothingness. Dead Space 2 Zealot Run is probably the worst in recent memory, in my opinion. Dood I died. Dood I died again...


----------



## sperginity (May 3, 2019)

Silent hill 3. He gets upset that reading in-game notes doesn't pause the game, and he refuses to kill 90% of the monsters, so he just keeps getting attacked over and over again and having to get up and try to read the information again. He just complains that "reading things paused it in the last silent hill!". He got up to like 90 hand gun bullets, tried to read something, got decked by the same monster like 4 times, and then complained about being low on health. Still didn't shoot the fucking thing.


----------



## Violence Jack (May 3, 2019)

it's definitely my autism acting up, but both demon's souls runs chap my ass something fierce. In the first run it's a combination of him steam-rolling the game with basic spells. Then when that doesn't work the game is awful and fromsoft has no idea what they're doing "duh fromsoftware, duh."

Although he was at his most exceptional during the first run Old Monk fight, which if you didn't know is a boss fight that summons another player to fight you. It's a PVP match so you have to be ready for any build and willing to adapt if need be. Phil tries his magic spammint blast while the summon easily dodges multiple barrages. When that doesn't work he switches to ineffectual swipes with his un-upgraded sword before resorting to turtling. Phil then concocts a narrative that the summon must be cheating because they *have to be* a higher level than him. Demon's souls matchmaking always scales down so this doesn't occur. If i remember correctly dsp was SL 97 att dunno how legit this is, but apparently the summon was in his chat and said they were SL 93. Very much within his range and not cheating in any meaningful definition. 

Typical dave excuses ensue "well yeah, but he's probably been playing the game since release and i haven't" fucker works himself into a lather slamming his head against the better player muttering cheater all before pulling his ethernet cable both denying the summon (of an item you can't get legit anymore) and the chat of resolution.






The second/redemption run of that fight isn't much better. Dave stumbles his way up to the old monk boss room and fights the offline monk. again. His chat wrongly told him that he needed to be in body form for it to work but that's incorrect. Now Phil could've easily quit out using the menu and appeared at the bottom of the staircase retrying in order to wait for a challenger. Being invaded by a player as the boss would've popped up a message on the staircase letting you know "You're being invaded by X black phantom" but Phil--never a fuck-up--fucked up one of two actual things he was supposed to do in the second run. Opting to take the easy win and throw up his hands to the heavens.


----------



## bearsintrees (May 3, 2019)

MLB 19 is really creeping up there as not exactly the worst, but the most pointless. 15 hours so far of a single game mode, all spent in the minor leagues playing in the infield and batting whenever he comes in the lineup, on easy difficulty. Just trying to hit home runs every at bat.

He's never played a game online, never played an exhibition game, never thrown a single pitch or played the game like a normal person in control of whoever's closest to the ball. No. He must play as his created character. He can ONLY ever play as


----------



## Synth (May 4, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> MLB 19 is really creeping up there as not exactly the worst, but the most pointless. 15 hours so far of a single game mode, all spent in the minor leagues playing in the infield and batting whenever he comes in the lineup, on easy difficulty. Just trying to hit home runs every at bat.
> 
> He's never played a game online, never played an exhibition game, never thrown a single pitch or played the game like a normal person in control of whoever's closest to the ball. No. He must play as his created character. He can ONLY ever play as
> View attachment 746297



The best part of this entire 'playthrough' is that he's so desperate to get to the Majors when the gameplay would be absolutely the same as it has been, just with different stadiums and players, both of which he knows nothing about. It's either he thinks that the gameplay will somehow be different enough to justify playing the game longer, or he will get some sad sort of satisfaction out of an achievement in a video game.


----------



## Kheapathic (May 4, 2019)

It's a toss up between the MGS games and any sports game. MGS2 specifically gave us the 45 minutes of not knowing how to use the rations (because he's a pro gamer and can't check every button). MGS1 gave us the "Why didn't the game automatically equip my rations?!" Which has me really question what the fuck he's looking at when playing the game. But the sports game (of any flavor), are just so fucking boring, they're on par with any RPG playthrough he's done. There's nothing exciting and his usual commentary is so fucking bland, it could put me to sleep.


----------



## PinkRibbonScars (May 4, 2019)

Any fighting game if they count as playthroughs. If not, his MGS3 playthrough is quintessential DSP. Obnoxious commentary paired with brain dead gameplay


----------



## Meerkat Ink (May 4, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> MLB 19 is really creeping up there as not exactly the worst, but the most pointless. 15 hours so far of a single game mode, all spent in the minor leagues playing in the infield and batting whenever he comes in the lineup, on easy difficulty. Just trying to hit home runs every at bat.
> 
> He's never played a game online, never played an exhibition game, never thrown a single pitch or played the game like a normal person in control of whoever's closest to the ball. No. He must play as his created character. He can ONLY ever play as
> View attachment 746297


Is he still playing on beginner difficulty? God, this game is a waste of time. And he always chooses the "my career" game modes, which in sports games are usually the most boring.


----------



## actually (May 4, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> Is he still playing on beginner difficulty? God, this game is a waste of time. And he always chooses the "my career" game modes, which in sports games are usually the most boring.



He is, which makes his celebrations of homeruns even more pathetic. Literally every pitch thrown is in the strike zone, and the overwhelming majority are straight pitches, with the only variation being speed.


----------



## This comment matters (May 20, 2019)

Dark souls 1. I used to be a perfectly normal, happy, intelligent person. Then I watched Phil play dark souls. It turned me into a bitter, hateful, mentally I'll nudnik. Or at least that's what Phil would say. In reality, I just like watching a tard flounder in his own pit of mistakes.


----------



## El Porko Fako (May 20, 2019)

His bottom 5 for me in no particular order would be MGS3, RE4, Crash 1, Jak 2, and Kingdom Hearts 1. Kingdom Hearts in particular I think should be more infamous too that's when I feel many of fans really started turning on him. In case some of you don't remember, Phil yelled at his stream chat because Leanna was being an obnoxious, unfunny bitch in his chat and his fans told her to stfu and that she was a shitty mod.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 20, 2019)

El Porko Fako said:


> His bottom 5 for me in no particular order would be MGS3, RE4, Crash 1, Jak 2, and Kingdom Hearts 1. Kingdom Hearts in particular I think should be more infamous too that's when I feel many of fans really started turning on him. In case some of you don't remember, Phil yelled at his stream chat because Leanna was being an obnoxious, unfunny bitch in his chat and his fans told her to stfu and that she was a shitty mod.


Wasnt that KH2?


----------



## El Porko Fako (May 20, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Wasnt that KH2?



It was KH1


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 20, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> Not even getting into all the racing games, sports are by far the thing he's worst at.


Phil is somehow even worse at racing games. In all games with driving, he doesn't understand how turning or drifting works. He's like how I played racing games when I was a little kid, going full speed while blissfully unaware of what traction is. He must be an awful driver IRL.

He always plays MLB on Beginner along with bumped up sliders. As a hardcore MLB player, it always irks me seeing him make a mockery of the game. There's so much more than mindlessly hitting X.

He's worst with FIFA, though. Because Phil doesn't know basic soccer rules. He does know the very basics with baseball.


----------



## This comment matters (May 20, 2019)

Eugene Drizzledick said:


> Phil is somehow even worse at racing games. In all games with driving, he doesn't understand how turning or drifting works. He's like how I played racing games when I was a little kid, going full speed while blissfully unaware of what traction is. He must be an awful driver IRL.
> 
> He always plays MLB on Beginner along with bumped up sliders. As a hardcore MLB player, it always irks me seeing him make a mockery of the game. There's so much more than mindlessly hitting X.
> 
> He's worst with FIFA, though. Because Phil doesn't know basic soccer rules. He does know the very basics with baseball.


The VERY very basics. Didn't he call a double something super autistic like a "two baser" or something last time?


----------



## Slander Man (May 20, 2019)

The Rage playthrough on his PC. Starts first mission, game pauses to tell him how to loot dead bodies by pressing A, "okay", walks right past the body the game put in front of him to loot. He exclusively used his pistol the first hour or two despite having an AR, a combat shotgun, and a double barrel shotgun that he got for preordering. Never used grenades or wingsticks.

But here is the biggest reason this was his worst playthrough, the game was blue as fuck. BLUE! This is when he still used a camera to record the screen. He never fixed it through the whole playthrough and the viewers could barely see shit. He would even talk about how great the graphics were on his PC.


----------



## actually (May 20, 2019)

This comment matters said:


> The VERY very basics. Didn't he call a double something super autistic like a "two baser" or something last time?



He also does not understand the concept of doing anything but throwing the ball to 1st base when fielding. Even when doing the fielding drills as a 1st baseman that ostensibly teach you about the different potential scenarios, he would literally just field the ball and run to 1st. No matter what. Every time.

He understand the basics of baseball the same way a toddler understands the basics of walking. They can do enough to be functional, but they have no idea of the actual mechanics and don't attempt anything more complex than the bare minimum.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (May 21, 2019)

Slander Man said:


> The Rage playthrough on his PC. Starts first mission, game pauses to tell him how to loot dead bodies by pressing A, "okay", walks right past the body the game put in front of him to loot. He exclusively used his pistol the first hour or two despite having an AR, a combat shotgun, and a double barrel shotgun that he got for preordering. Never used grenades or wingsticks.
> 
> But here is the biggest reason this was his worst playthrough, the game was blue as fuck. BLUE! This is when he still used a camera to record the screen. He never fixed it through the whole playthrough and the viewers could barely see shit. He would even talk about how great the graphics were on his PC.


Remember how “chahpee” the game was on the 5k lemon? It made me want to ACK ACK ACK.


----------



## Faded (May 21, 2019)

mario sunshine


----------



## Synth (May 21, 2019)

Faded said:


> mario sunshine



This playthrough is fucking amazing for many reasons, but my favorite is that during his quest to pass one particular platforming area, DSP tries to physically look around a wall on a 2D television screen because he doesn't like how the camera is. Not only is that some shit that children do because they still haven't fully grasped that it's a 3D projection on a 2D surface, but he does it *multiple fucking times*.

From 0utsyder's TIHYDP Part 2:
Timestamp is at *6:10*, but Dave also tries to look around the wall at *7:35*. Just watch his face in the camera, it's so fucking hilarious to me.


----------



## Kiwi_Bot#Ur_M0M (May 21, 2019)

I have trouble pinning down 1 so I will just give a moment that pissed me off/made me cringe the hardest; His first encounter with Orphan of Kos.
  His giant ego was front and center as he was so confident his acting skills would fool everybody into thinking he was legitimately surprised or unaware of what was about to happen or that he hadn't watched several break downs of how the battle would play  out.
   It really cemented my disdain towards him.


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (May 21, 2019)

Lots of the major entries have been said already, so I'm going to go with Mega Man 5. Phil played all the NES Mega Man games in a row one summer back when he was still doing LPs with a camcorder aimed at his TV and they are all awful, but 5 was the worst. He used a walkthrough for the boss order of course, but he also wasted tons of time getting the collectibles in each stage that give you Beat. At one point he was reading out loud from the walkthrough and complaining that the guide is wrong about the location of a hidden collectible (spoiler: the guide was not wrong, Phil is an idiot). Also he frivolously wasted all his energy tanks and died a bunch of times on the final boss, wasting five minutes farming energy between each attempt. It was a disgrace of an LP.


----------



## Borzoi (May 22, 2019)

This+ said:


> All his Persona playthroughs were incredibly boring in the daytime parts and incredibly frustrating in the nighttime/combat parts. Constantly forgetting what shadows were weak against what type, constantly forgetting what his personas were weak against what type, etc. It was funny the first few dozen times but then you realized he is legitimately that stupid/uncaring.
> 
> I think Persona 5 tops the cringe factor for Phil with his extremely unfunny sex jokes, and the fact that he laughed at an attempted suicide victim. He also picked Persona 4 on the PS2 simply because he was too lazy to plug in his Vita for Golden that had more content and "fixed" some of the more frustrating aspects of vanilla. Of course, we all remember his Nyx ragequit that he restarted and grinded ON EASY a year later.



The fact that he kept suiciding his characters even after people told him how to avoid it was fucking amazing. I know he was on easy but by the end of the game you should know how tactics work, there is literally a do nothing option and the option to change the entire squads tactics at the same time but he opted to change them in the longest way possible by selecting each character individually and then switching them to heal/support rather than do nothing so they STILL killed themselves on Nyx.

Oh and his ruining of the best soundtrack in the series with his retarded noises was unforgivable.


----------



## Wurstbrot (May 22, 2019)

Vic Viper T301 said:


> Lots of the major entries have been said already, so I'm going to go with Mega Man 5. Phil played all the NES Mega Man games in a row one summer back when he was still doing LPs with a camcorder aimed at his TV and they are all awful, but 5 was the worst. He used a walkthrough for the boss order of course, but he also wasted tons of time getting the collectibles in each stage that give you Beat. At one point he was reading out loud from the walkthrough and complaining that the guide is wrong about the location of a hidden collectible (spoiler: the guide was not wrong, Phil is an idiot). Also he frivolously wasted all his energy tanks and died a bunch of times on the final boss, wasting five minutes farming energy between each attempt. It was a disgrace of an LP.


This reminds me of one of these Mega Man X games where he constantly jumped in Sigma's face, unable to dodge his attacks because he forgot he could wall jump. He wasted so much time, it hurt.

Or let me remind you all of his Bayonetta playthrough where he couldn't find the hole in the fence in the very first map and wasted - what - 15 to 20 minutes jumping and shooting around like an idiot (it's a bug dood!) ? Or the time when he wasted another lifetime jumping and shooting around because he forgot he could walk on walls, so basically just again, wall jump?
Or when he wasted *hours* failing at the optional special-rule fights, just because he is some kind of worst achievement hunter in the cosmos.
Oh, he also used basically just one weapon the entire time.
I think Bayonetta (1 or 2? Can't remember) was the biggest pile of garbage he put together. Painful, absolute lack of awareness and thinking for himself. This happens when there is no chat to handhold an adult, the "average gamer".

More like the worst generation of gamers who is responsible for some dumbed-down games these days despite the fact he experienced the old school era of hard videas. How does this even work?! Wasn't there the rumor he is the reason Half Life invented automated crouch jump?

However, at least playthroughs like them had comedic value, just undisturbed Phil, failing on his own by trying to think for himself. Now chat ruins everything.

Edit: Forget Bayonetta. Duck Tales it is! Annoying insult throwing clown mode for "special kids". A playthrough which is so bad it would convince a higher alien race to wipe out mankind for our own good.
Phil uploaded that and thought it was good. I just can't. I could give him the benefit of the doubt if this was one of his earlies and he lacked experience and knowledge, but it was not. It was not...


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (May 22, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> Or let me remind you all of his Bayonetta playthrough where he couldn't find the hole in the fence in the very first map and wasted - what - 15 to 20 minutes jumping and shooting around like an idiot (it's a bug dood!) ? Or the time when he wasted another lifetime jumping and shooting around because he forgot he could walk on walls, so basically just again, wall jump?
> Or when he wasted *hours* failing at the optional special-rule fights, just because he is some kind of worst achievement hunter in the cosmos.
> Oh, he also used basically just one weapon the entire time.
> I think Bayonetta (1 or 2? Can't remember) was the biggest pile of garbage he put together. Painful, absolute lack of awareness and thinking for himself. This happens when there is no chat to handhold an adult, the "average gamer".



Oh man, I forgot about Bayonetta. That was a disaster. It's not just that he used the whip and the ice skates for the majority of the game, it's that these are both gimmick weapons that are designed for very specific purposes which he never figured out. The whip is only good for its grab attacks. Just mashing out attack strings is the complete, 100% wrong way to use it. Versus large enemies that can't be grabbed normally, it's almost completely worthless since it's slow and does very little damage. The ice skates are gimmickky too. They do hardly any damage but can freeze enemies in ice if you hit them many times quickly. So ideally you're supposed to abuse multi-hitting moves like the 360 spin to freeze them quickly, then you can do whatever you want while they're stuck in a block of ice. 

So basically Phil used the weapons you're supposed to use against the trashiest of trash mobs against bosses and tough enemies, and much whining and gnashing of teeth was had. It played out like a game of Doom would if you only used the pistol.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 22, 2019)

Bayonetta. If you spend 10 Fucking minutes wandering around the starting arena because your fish brain can’t see where the angel drug Joe Pesci, or don’t realize Bayo can walk on walls when they say it over and over and have a amssive cutaway whenever your supposed to, it’s time to drink bleach.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 22, 2019)

His fifa attempt was diabolical. Had no interest in learning to play the game.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jun 22, 2019)

Resident Evil 3. Ran out of ink ribbons, bitched at the random generation of enemies through different play throughs, and of course the virus nemesis boss fight( The ultimate scrub killer in resident evil).


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Jun 24, 2019)

Corypheus said:


> Bayonetta. If you spend 10 Fucking minutes wandering around the starting arena because your fish brain can’t see where the angel drug Joe Pesci, or don’t realize Bayo can walk on walls when they say it over and over and have a amssive cutaway whenever your supposed to, it’s time to drink bleach.




To my shame, I remember getting stuck there as well the first time I played it. Although I wasn't asking people for money to watch me doing so.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jun 24, 2019)

I just watched the DK Country 2/3 TIHYDPs and MY LORD DSP has ZERO pattern recognition.

I highly recommend anyone who likes TIHYDPs to watch the Donkey Kong country ones, he dies close to 500 times in 2 WITH SAVESTATES and him constantly save scumming.

It's by far one of his most embarrassing playthroughs of all time because chat couldn't help him cheese platforming segments and there's so many times he dies to the first enemy he sees on screen it's hilarious


----------



## Pargon (Jul 29, 2019)

I'd like to give special mention to his Sonic '06 playthrough as proof that he doesn't need to be playing a good game to put out a Grade-A shitshow. Every death is accompanied by full-tilt clown mode. Ack-ack-ack, leaning back, dramatic t-posing, "oh my gahhhhd".

Every.
Single.
Time.

All while wearing a felt Sonic hat like the manchild he is, dragging out his rock band guitar to mime playing along with the music, claiming the game is good while he's having no difficulty only to 180 directly into Game Sux Dood whenever he dies (which, the game being what it is and Phil being Phil, is as often as you'd expect).

In a way it's a match made in heaven. A clownshoes game for the village idiot of YouTube. In a just world it's all he'd be permitted to play.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 30, 2019)

Xcom: EU was particularly dreadful. Not only he has zero sense of tactical strategy but also he never remembers what enemies can do so they keep fucking him up in the long run. Forgets that Mutons have grenades and still bunches up soldiers just for 2 of them to die to grenades, forgets that floaters when they are in the sky have an instant 25% defense, forgets that Thin men spit poison... And of course, he save scummed like a moronic retard, with special mention to reloading the same save 7 times to see if a soldier would survive and always died (he didn't had game modifiers) and bitched like a retard about "replaying 10 minutes".

And eventually started putting rookies in missions so he would not have to reload by having cannon fodder. When he started to do this usually half his squad would die in every mission. Also, he didn't finished the game and only reached the endgame. If i remember correctly in his last mission a single Sectopod blasted half his squad into smithereens.


----------



## JackDavis (Jul 30, 2019)

The racing games with a rewind mechanic because it just becomes another conveyor belt game for him then. Nothing he crashes into or does matters, he can just rewind and try again immediately. The reason I think they're the worst is that racing games have the potential to be his best playthroughs because he's blind and can't drive, having a rewind mechanic negates anything entertaining about the playthrough.


----------



## N1bbaN3rd (Aug 1, 2019)

Put me down for the MGS games. I'm not even a fan of MGS - I think Kojima is horrendously overrated (dare I say, he's the Japanese equivalent of Peter Molyneux).
But watching Phil bumble his way through MGS was enraging.
And even though it pissed me off to watch him fuck up at playing a game I don't even like, I still sat through it (the evilaj compilations, that is - I'm not a complete masochist).
It's the gaming equivalent of _The Room_ - it's awful, yet its sheer awfulness is compelling.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 1, 2019)

The worst DSP playthrough is always going to be the one that desecrates your personal sacred cow, so I'm reserving this spot for Mario 64.


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 2, 2019)

In his Banjo-Kazooie LP, he managed to die to an ice cube in the pick-the-season lobby of Click Clock Wood. That's almost impressive, really.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Aug 2, 2019)

I'll never forgive him for ragequitting FFXIII-3. Despite how crap he was at the game he somehow managed to make it to the final boss and quit cause he didn't know how to play.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Aug 2, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I'll never forgive him for ragequitting FFXIII-3. Despite how crap he was at the game he somehow managed to make it to the final boss and quit cause he didn't know how to play.


Whats up with him quitting rpgs at the last boss? He did the same with the Secret of Mana remaster. I mean I didn't really ragequit but more of a lost-interest-quit on Bravely Default. Found out about the twist, got all the characters to max level and all the jobs and just sort of, stopped playing.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Aug 2, 2019)

N1bbaN3rd said:


> Put me down for the MGS games. I'm not even a fan of MGS - I think Kojima is horrendously overrated (dare I say, he's the Japanese equivalent of Peter Molyneux).
> But watching Phil bumble his way through MGS was enraging.
> And even though it pissed me off to watch him fuck up at playing a game I don't even like, I still sat through it (the evilaj compilations, that is - I'm not a complete masochist).
> It's the gaming equivalent of _The Room_ - it's awful, yet its sheer awfulness is compelling.


Never watched the whole playthrough, actually never watched any full playthrough, but the MGS1 tihydp was unbearable.  Why bother playing when you've chosen ahead of time to treat the game with nothing but disdain.  Not even saying he has to like it but he clearly made up his mind before he booted the game up.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Aug 3, 2019)

Dark Souls 1. I was going to say MGS 2 and 3 but the absolute insane thing about those fails is that he still beat both games without help. Excluding comments on his videos warning him about The End. He completely ignored how the game wanted him to play and yet still beat both games. I don't know what that say's about both games.

Whereas Dark Souls 1 kicked the shit out of him and he couldn't beat it until he started streaming and had the chat hold his hand and summoned players to beat bosses for him.


----------



## Pargon (Aug 8, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Whats up with him quitting rpgs at the last boss? He did the same with the Secret of Mana remaster.


RPG final bosses are typically the longest, most difficult fights in their respective games, especially if you're not doing side/expanded content and you're not taking the time or effort to prepare appropriately. Combine that with the fact that Phil is never, not even once, invested in a story, and it just becomes the longest, last part of a long slog he doesn't care about. He's got zero stamina and RPGs are fucking boring, awful choices for streaming unless the player is especially skilled or charismatic, so he's not even got his main motivator at work. It turns into a giant case of Who Cares and then when it gets difficult and/or frustrating he's got nothing tying him to beating it.

That last bit I can at least understand; I think everyone's bailed on a game at the last leg just because it sucked or was boring but they probably got to that point through some amount of investment rather than approaching it like a job that they can't stand.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Aug 9, 2019)

Pargon said:


> RPG final bosses are typically the longest, most difficult fights in their respective games, especially if you're not doing side/expanded content and you're not taking the time or effort to prepare appropriately. Combine that with the fact that Phil is never, not even once, invested in a story, and it just becomes the longest, last part of a long slog he doesn't care about. He's got zero stamina and RPGs are fucking boring, awful choices for streaming unless the player is especially skilled or charismatic, so he's not even got his main motivator at work. It turns into a giant case of Who Cares and then when it gets difficult and/or frustrating he's got nothing tying him to beating it.
> 
> That last bit I can at least understand; I think everyone's bailed on a game at the last leg just because it sucked or was boring but they probably got to that point through some amount of investment rather than approaching it like a job that they can't stand.


Let's not forget Persona 3, where he quite against Nyx because he was too dumb to not have anti-charm accessories or just for taking 3 healers into the fight. And in the vids previous to the fight he rages like a baby because he was too dumb to not do Margaret's quests and so he cut himself off from the best personas in the game and he had to fight Nyx with regular personas.

And on top of all that, he was playing on easy where before the final boss he busted 6 of his insta rez items.


----------



## A Witty Name (Aug 9, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Let's not forget Persona 3, where he quite against Nyx because he was too dumb to not have anti-charm accessories or just for taking 3 healers into the fight. And in the vids previous to the fight he rages like a baby because he was too dumb to not do Margaret's quests and so he cut himself off from the best personas in the game and he had to fight Nyx with regular personas.
> 
> And on top of all that, he was playing on easy where before the final boss he busted 6 of his insta rez items.



If Phil had done that playthrough in 2018 or 2019, guarantee he would have been told about the Nyx skip glitch in advance, then either do it and pretend that he found a glitch or lose to Nyx then do it just to skip to the ending.



Spoiler: The Glitch



It's giving the Devil social link the 20,000 yen on 1/29 and 1/30, then starting his social link on 1/31, the day you're supposed to fight Nyx. This will skip the final boss because you can't do a night time social link and go to Tartarus on the same day.


----------



## Draventren (Aug 12, 2019)

For all the great options out there I have personal love in my heart for his NHL17 beta. I can grant that the game isn't for everyone and has a pretty sharp learning curve, but the way he talks about it makes it sound like NHL's control scheme is so complicated because it requires you to use the thumbsticks to control puck movement and body positioning to make passes and shots. It's the perfect way to see how his brain works: something happens that I didn't want to happen == bad/broken/glitchy game because I couldn't have possibly fucked it up on my own. 

That and his ignorance of the sport at it's most basic levels. A fucking google search could have taught him the rules in 10 minutes or less, but he couldn't be assed.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Aug 12, 2019)

I need to check out this apparent dumpster fire gtaiv playthrough. Apparently game runs like shit on xbox one. Also having gone back to it before the controls are awful compared to san andreas or gtav


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Aug 12, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I need to check out this apparent dumpster fire gtaiv playthrough. Apparently game runs like shit on xbox one. Also having gone back to it before the controls are awful compared to san andreas or gtav


It's even worse compounded by the fact he's sucking the games dick and putting it on a pedestal. 

What's the first thing he does? Actually takes his time and observes the surroundings like he's at some historical museum. He drives like a grandpa and does his goat laugh during all the cutscenes. 

He's so afraid of fucking up with this playthrough that he's playing it insanely safe. Maybe it will pick up but as much as I remember, the game is slow as shit. Especially when he's doing side junk instead of just pure story.


----------



## HavenlyKingdom (Aug 12, 2019)

Spoiler: The Glitch



It's giving the Devil social link the 20,000 yen on 1/29 and 1/30, then starting his social link on 1/31, the day you're supposed to fight Nyx. This will skip the final boss because you can't do a night time social link and go to Tartarus on the same day.



I wonder how Testers didnt catch that Glitch.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 18, 2019)

The MGS3 playthrough was peak DSP, as many have already said in this thread. It's full of comedy gold: wasting 15 minutes on how to equip a suppressor despite the fact that the inventory menu tells you how to, bringing out a shotgun against a sniper rifle, later a knife against a flamethrower, and later still a sniper rifle against The Boss, who's primarily a brawler. Shooting his way inside the lab instead of using the scientist disguise, and later trying to infiltrate the Shagohod hangar wearing the scientist uniform despite having been warned 30 minutes prior that it's the scientists' day off. Not understanding where he's supposed to go after meeting EVA (you're supposed to backtrack) and throwing himself off a cliff because the game didn't explain dood ! 

I can't list them all but damn, that was some insufferable playthrough.


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 22, 2019)

I just finished watching a TIHYDP of his Mario 64 experience. Holy goddamn. He's sucked at a lot of games, but...this was something else. He died so many times in Tiny-Huge Island that it was ridiculous. He died from jumping into a goddamn torch in the castle! He actually resorted to using the save-state feature to beat the game! This is a game meant for young children!

And while I knew it was inevitable, his bitching about "input lag" and such was just so hilariously wrong. Mario 64's controls are probably the most responsive and fluid of any 3D Mario game, except maybe for Sunshine.

I cannot comprehend how people can watch the raw streams of these things without killing themselves.


----------



## LOW TEAR NIG- (Aug 23, 2019)

His most recent playthru of Mario 64 was just awful, I'm not entirely surprised that he save scummed, as well as half of the time on the last star he just fell off and died to stupid shit without trying whatsoever. On top of that, there was a highlighted clip where he literally jumps off of the edge of the map and just gave up for the night and said, "FUCK THIS, I'M DONE. I'm done for today guys, I can't do this- this is horseshit! I've had enough." and my favorite excuse for his stupid deaths was, "the controls back then were so weird" and then said they didn't translate well into the newer gens or something along the lines of that. It's so maddening to watch him fail at insignificant things that he has full control over. It's exactly like in every meme video he just dies to something on his own volition - like jumping off a cliff - then he gets upset, and blames the game. This guy makes money playing videogames. This guy. This gouty retard who can barely function as a normal human being, who plays videogames on stream, and is married to a real woman his maid. Is this the standard for being a Let's Player? The bar was already so low.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Aug 23, 2019)

LOW TEAR NIG- said:


> Is this the standard for being a Let's Player? The bar was already so low.


Yeah, it's not a job with standards from the beginning. You can be the worst gamer in the universe, as long as you managed to hit "record" you also started your new job.
But standards changed as video content in general increased quality, with a lot of cuts and trimmed for entertainment (as it should be). Also add the fact that videogames got way more accessible and affordable for everyone, especially via Steam.
This combination is a death sentence for those RAW content creators, unless they have an entertaining personality, AT LEAST cut out downtime and/or have a general direction for their "show".
And tbh this is what I expect these days. They want money so they have to work for it, they have to appeal to the audience.

This is not a Free out'o Jail card for those lazy streamers who just sit on the buttox all day and "just want to have fun" while their life crumbles down behind the curtain. They also have to appeal to an audience, especially when 100% of their money comes from the fans, they should be servants to those consuming people, NOT insult them on a daily basis, or else they simply go somewhere else. It's still a show, a LIFE SHOW.

To underline what you said, yes Phil is  horribly bad gamer, unwatchable, cringe, it hurts. But this is partly why people still watch him: To see the toppling train flip-flop in the ravine. This guy is so damn horrible, it's impossible to look away.

This won't make him the printed image of a standard Let's Player these days, just as he will never speak for gamers in general when he vomits another opinion about gaming, even if he hits the nail by accident (after hitting his own fingers several times).


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (Aug 23, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> To underline what you said, yes Phil is  horribly bad gamer, unwatchable, cringe, it hurts. But this is partly why people still watch him: To see the toppling train flip-flop in the ravine. This guy is so damn horrible, it's impossible to look away.



What gets to me is that 50% of his subs are half detractos half fans,they know he is exceptional,boring,ungrateful,shit at games,a liar,etc. and they still for some reason decide its a good idea to waste their time watching him and to give twitch their credit card info so they can donate money to him. I have the theory that the vast majority of people that learn about Phil think he is the worst but a small percentage of the population is exceptional so they think he is entretaining and they become legitimate fans.

I cloud understand why a real fan gives him money,what I dont get is why the people who think he is exceptional would go like "haha loook at this exceptional manchild fail at games and complain about everything in his life" *subs and tips 20 bucks*


----------



## hauser (Aug 25, 2019)

I am 100% confident with everything and anything that the absolute worst playthroughs are his super mario sunshine, mgs3, and black mesa playthroughs


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Mar 9, 2020)

Necromancing my own thread because the DK64 playthrough was that fucking bad. Just , dood.


----------



## Muppetmode (Mar 9, 2020)

If dsp keeps up the autism shtick and keeps asking where to go instead of using his brain, I think morrowind will be up there with the worst


----------



## FrankPentangeli (Mar 9, 2020)

You are all wrong, the correct answer is 'His life'


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 9, 2020)

Any nintendo game because of the mandatory half hour boomer rant about how "nintendo used to be great but it sucks now! remember the snes"


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 9, 2020)

Dark Souls until he got carried. Mostly because I have played the game, and so everything he did was just  to me. I mean how the hell did he make it so long before learning how to level up?


----------



## HalfMillPhil (Mar 10, 2020)

I have to say his recent Catlevania Bloodlines playthrough. By the end of it he was nearly making a save state every time he hit the final boss.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 11, 2020)

Massively Strong Greed said:


> Necromancing my own thread because the DK64 playthrough was that fucking bad. Just , dood.


And I agree 
Seen the thread and immediately thought of DK64. Not only played bad but just complaining of how bad the game is until it gets really old. That's Phil tho, he can't shut up, he repeats himself until he thinks everyone agree with him (). We got it the first few times, thank you very much.

I never played DK64, no idea how the game works. As viewer it's not my job to find that out and cheer to guide him through the game.


----------



## King DDT (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a "playthrough", per se. But his Tekken matches actually hurt me. 
I felt emotionally damaged after watching him.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Mar 12, 2020)

Wurstbrot said:


> And I agree
> Seen the thread and immediately thought of DK64. Not only played bad but just complaining of how bad the game is until it gets really old. That's Phil tho, he can't shut up, he repeats himself until he thinks everyone agree with him (). We got it the first few times, thank you very much.
> 
> I never played DK64, no idea how the game works. As viewer it's not my job to find that out and cheer to guide him through the game.


I actually started playing in part because of Phil, it's a solid game (at least on original hardware, I know the Virtual Console version has some issues).


----------



## Kheapathic (Mar 12, 2020)

While I can rarely say fighting games have playthroughs; his Granblue Fantasy Versus is pretty shit. I get the playing through RPG mode just to see what it offers; but the sole reason he bought it is because KoP convinced him that it's an anime SF2, which is pretty fucking correct. Yeah there are a few things that are different from basic fighting games like the recharge on special moves, but it's a pretty solid fighter with the anime aesthetic while lacking the insane combos and other shit found in stuff like BlazBlue and Guilty Gear. So, a game style he's familiar with and he lauds the fuck out of with his 4th place finish at EVO 2005... and he ducks online like a little bitch, to even say he doesn't know how the regular game plays because he's been in the RPG mode. Because the game style he's so fucking familiar with and has been playing since SF2 came out, lets you put your back to the enemy in its gimmick mode.

It's easy to mock him over all the stupid shit he's said and done, but to say he's unfamiliar with the game that is literally anime SF2, because he played a gimmick mode that lets you turn around... turn in your FGC card, cause you're a bitch made nigga.


----------



## BrokeACKMountain (Mar 12, 2020)

Morrowind is a strong contender considering he only just started it.


----------



## SPhobos (Mar 12, 2020)

Three sessions in and Morrowind is absolutely the worst play through he's ever done. He went into it saying he's just going to sit there and let chat throw nickles and dimes at him which is fucking shameless. Long stretches of each stream are him just repeating "I don't know what to do" and 'forgetting' things that chat has already told him as well as things that he's already done in the hope of hooking another guidecuck like Papa to drag him through a game that, at this rate, is going to take him a fucking year to complete.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Mar 12, 2020)

Second stream I watched of Morrowind was a huge mistake obviously. It's so fucking bad and the only good that came out of it was DarkDave already had a "?" command of him saying "I don't know what to do." That was spammed the whole time, while he ran around in circles, reading chat, and actually saying it himself.


----------



## Autowall (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah Morrowind looking like it's gonna be a rough one.

See Phil literally falling asleep in the video below, timestamped (25:40 - 25:50)





Phil's existence is pain (nice save tho).


----------



## werbwub (Mar 18, 2020)

Did nobody mention his witcher 2 playthrough?
Phil played through the entire game with a half-broken keyboard that gradually got worse throughout the playthrough because of him smacking it every time it fucked up.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Mar 19, 2020)

Autowall said:


> Yeah Morrowind looking like it's gonna be a rough one.
> 
> See Phil literally falling asleep in the video below, timestamped (25:40 - 25:50)
> 
> ...


phil's back might be better off if he didn't have to fold himself in half to read chat every 10 seconds


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 20, 2020)

Nioh was a particularly frustrating one because for the first time in his entire career he had the potential to actually be good at a game for once. 

For those of you who have never played Nioh, there are three "stances" that the player can alternate through as they play. Low-stance gives the player a quicker and better dodge but reduces stamina while blocking and focuses on quick combos, High-stance has heavy hitting attacks that breaks the enemies poise but has few defensive options, and Mid-stance gives the player more stamina to block with and has attacks that are a mix of the two. 

Phil decided to play the game very evasively and dodge-spam through everything which is actually a viable way to play to an extent, but for the entire playthrough he used the Mid-stance (the stance that's meant for holding your ground and blocking, the opposite of his playstyle) for his entire playthrough. It's just mind-blowing that even though mechanically he wasn't that bad at the game he still managed to get stuck and die a lot because he couldn't understand the most basic mechanic in the game.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Mar 20, 2020)

Black Mesa, because of the crouch jump thing. The SoK made the stream much better, would suggest a watch if you're bored.

Currently however, I am really enjoying his ongoing this is how you don't bankruptcy.


----------



## SPhobos (Mar 22, 2020)

Popsicolo has fucking ruined Phil's Morrowind stream to a greater extent than any detractor could dream of, it's amazing how shitty his advice has been. This is straight up retarded, nearing 10 hours of "gameplay" with 4 hours of that just being menuing to make minuscule amounts of gold.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 24, 2020)

I'm in the camp where the worst playthrough of his in my opinion is also my personal sacred cow - Nioh, and by extension Nioh 2 now, I guess, though he is doing better in that one I admit, but not by much. I don't think he ever even found out that you can't panic dodge after getting hit like in the From games, but you're allowed to panic block, otherwise you'll just be combo'd to death. The vast majority of his deaths I remember being from him not knowing how to keep himself from being combo'd to death.
Also one thing I noticed specifically here now that I'm talking about Nioh, when he first played Nioh, he always bitched about how the From Software games are better than Nioh, then every time he played a From game afterwards he kept saying how Nioh is better, especially when he played Sekiro, then again when he played Nioh 2 he said that From games were better. I bet that when he'll inevitably play Elden Ring he'll go back to talking about how Nioh was better.


----------



## Crocketron (May 24, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> I'm in the camp where the worst playthrough of his in my opinion is also my personal sacred cow - Nioh, and by extension Nioh 2 now, I guess, though he is doing better in that one I admit, but not by much. I don't think he ever even found out that you can't panic dodge after getting hit like in the From games, but you're allowed to panic block, otherwise you'll just be combo'd to death. The vast majority of his deaths I remember being from him not knowing how to keep himself from being combo'd to death.
> Also one thing I noticed specifically here now that I'm talking about Nioh, when he first played Nioh, he always bitched about how the From Software games are better than Nioh, then every time he played a From game afterwards he kept saying how Nioh is better, especially when he played Sekiro, then again when he played Nioh 2 better he said that From games were better. I bet that when he'll inevitably play Elden Ring he'll go back to talking about how Nioh was better.



I agree with you there, the pigroach literally rage quit at Date, when Maria was worst but thats just the first DLC of the game, he would've quit when he goes up against Jin Hiyabusa... I had to watch his Nioh 2 play-through with a friend just to explain what he did wrong.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (May 25, 2020)

Mine hands down has to be his Resident Evil 2 remake playthrough, mostly because I do no damage and speed runs of that game so I'm like a super autist about it. It's definitely one of the most painful for me to watch just because of how well I know it.


----------



## JimiHendrix (May 25, 2020)

his DMCV playthrough was pretty fucking bad. like, just the absolute epitome of awful gameplay. the DMC franchise is renowned for how complex the combat system is and the level of freedom of expression you can have in it. 

phil spent the entire game button mashing attacked, never used Nero's breakages, never switched styles with Dante, didn't taunt a single time.

like I wasn't expectin' the man to be doing jump cancels, but he couldn't even style switch with Dante, preferring to play the entire game in Sword Master.


----------



## Gramh (May 25, 2020)

I'm torn, because on a personal level I really hated his KOTOR playthrough because he was just bumbling through it to say he played it and trashed the game the entire time because the battle system was turn based. On the other hand, I can't forget the most arrogant I've witnessed DSP, when he dropped his controller and demanded that his paypigs tip him the method to win the boss fight because he was getting bodied hard in RE3 Remastered.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (May 25, 2020)

Gramh said:


> I'm torn, because on a personal level I really hated his KOTOR playthrough because he was just bumbling through it to say he played it and trashed the game the entire time because the battle system was turn based. On the other hand, I can't forget the most arrogant I've witnessed DSP, when he dropped his controller and demanded that his paypigs tip him the method to win the boss fight because he was getting bodied hard in RE3 Remastered.



One of my friends keeps trying to get me to watch his playthroughs of other Resident Evil games but I'm not sure I want to suffer through them.


----------



## Gramh (May 25, 2020)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> One of my friends keeps trying to get me to watch his playthroughs of other Resident Evil games but I'm not sure I want to suffer through them.



If you do, go through a detractor it's a lot less of a headache. I didn't want to spoil RE3 Remastered for myself (planning a straight playthrough of the series once I snag 3 remastered and 4 for ps4 and a couple of the obscure ps2 titles) and someone else's video is the only reason I know about the rage quitting.


----------



## Crocketron (May 25, 2020)

I want to say DKC64, Nioh/Nioh 2 and probably his play-through of Crash Nitro Kart. To show a friend of mine, I compared his time when racing Pinstripe to mine (It took him two hours to beat, I beat him in about 5 minutes)


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (May 25, 2020)

Look at my name. What do you think?

The og ds1 run is the best. No chat, no summons and certainly no reading of hints or items...until he rq and gets carried the rest of the game. I know that game inside and out and that is the thing that makes his playthroughs bearable to watch, when you can pinpoint every fuck up


----------



## Freshtodeath (May 25, 2020)

I didn't watch it but how did phil do in canary mary on banjo tooie? I'm assuming the tards tipped him off on how to do it?


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jun 11, 2020)

Probably not my pick for worst playthrough but this video basically sums up Phil as a let's-player, he is completely incompetent and doesn't know what is going on.




Basic example: Anyone who played any tennis in their life knows that when the server hits the ball, basically put he has to hit it diagonally so the ball will be going wide every single time, but Phil moves his ass into the middle of the court and can't understand why he can't hit the ball.


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (Jun 11, 2020)

Full Race Replay said:


> Probably not my pick for worst playthrough but this video basically sums up Phil as a let's-player, he is completely incompetent and doesn't know what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At around 1:55 he says "Did you see that?? When it hit the deck it changed direction Huuuuu"No it didnt you fucking mong,an also as you said he moved to the middle of the court because he doesnt know how to play tennis. He is so retarded he cant even play games meant for children.


----------



## Honzou (Jun 15, 2020)

Full Race Replay said:


> Probably not my pick for worst playthrough but this video basically sums up Phil as a let's-player, he is completely incompetent and doesn't know what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the tihydp for this and it might be up there as one of his worst. It's also fucking hilarious watching a man in his mid 30s get genuinely enraged by a Nintendo children's sportsball game. Even if you don't care about the game I recommend that tihydp for pure Phil rage.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 15, 2020)

It says a lot about what Phil's ACTUAL 12 year legacy is the fact that so many of his playthroughs are legit candidates for "worst one ever., and that to truly pin it down, one has to come up with specific terms to define "worst" within the context of the Phil universe. For example, him streaming Morrowind could easily be the "worst" if we don't require that it's enjoyable to watch Phil at his "worst", but if we do require that it at least be unintentionally hilarious, then the "worst" would more than likely be something he did closer to the "still pointing a camera at the TV" era.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> It says a lot about what Phil's ACTUAL 12 year legacy is the fact that so many of his playthroughs are legit candidates for "worst one ever., and that to truly pin it down, one has to come up with specific terms to define "worst" within the context of the Phil universe. For example, him streaming Morrowind could easily be the "worst" if we don't require that it's enjoyable to watch Phil at his "worst", but if we do require that it at least be unintentionally hilarious, then the "worst" would more than likely be something he did closer to the "still pointing a camera at the TV" era.


It's because there's nothing redeeming whatsoever about his playthroughs.

He doesn't pick interesting games to play. He picks new-release AAA titles or ones that he thinks people will pay to walk him through 

His commentary is one-note and childish.

He sucks at playing every single game in existence so you can't even count on watching someone play a game skillfully.

His streams are 100% about getting people to donate, except he's not at all charismatic, and so they turn into whining sausage-mode fests until his viewers bring him his bottle.

Apart from begging he only interacts with chat to degrade them.

He's not physically attractive.

His stream setup is no-effort, antiquated and actively detracts from the experience of watching him.

There is, in short, objectively no reason whatsoever to be watching DSP instead of literally any other streamer on any available platform except for pure inertia ("I've been watching Phil for years so why would I stop now?"), to watch him get trolled because you're burning with hatred for both Phil and yourself, or because you've deluded yourself into thinking Phil is still the Little Guy (when he hasn't been on a number of levels since Day One) and you want to see him win.

That's why this thread is seven pages long and growing. Every DSP playthrough is the worst playthrough.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> It says a lot about what Phil's ACTUAL 12 year legacy is the fact that so many of his playthroughs are legit candidates for "worst one ever., and that to truly pin it down, one has to come up with specific terms to define "worst" within the context of the Phil universe. For example, him streaming Morrowind could easily be the "worst" if we don't require that it's enjoyable to watch Phil at his "worst", but if we do require that it at least be unintentionally hilarious, then the "worst" would more than likely be something he did closer to the "still pointing a camera at the TV" era.


That's why I went with the easy option of just picking one of my sacred cows that he desecrated with his shit playthrough, Nioh.
At first I tried thinking "objectively" what his most garbage playthrough would be and my mind was already flooded with about a dozen of them - Black Mesa, every Metal Gear Solids, he played Jak II, Crash Team Racing, any Need For Speed game he played, every GTA he played, nuDoom... and that's just all the games I thought of off the top of my head right now. It would be too much of a waste of time for me to go around thinking and measuring which one was truly the worst.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 15, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> That's why I went with the easy option of just picking one of my sacred cows that he desecrated with his shit playthrough, Nioh.
> At first I tried thinking "objectively" what his most garbage playthrough would be and my mind was already flooded with about a dozen of them - Black Mesa, every Metal Gear Solids, he played Jak II, Crash Team Racing, any Need For Speed game he played, every GTA he played, nuDoom... and that's just all the games I thought of off the top of my head right now. It would be too much of a waste of time for me to go around thinking and measuring which one was truly the worst.



Good point.

My sacred cow is Morrowind, though his streams of that are bad not because of incompetence but because I don't get to watch the game kick his fat stupid ass constantly, which is the only selling point when someone like him streams it.

That's what gets me about Phil's insecurity about being laughed at for failing at video games. It still counts as failing if you drop all pretenses and literally call it a handholding playthrough, it just isn't as ironically entertaining. I guess he's willing to accept that as an alternative, though it basically equates to an admission that he knows he'll never be a skilled gamer, since apparently him doing well, ON HIS OWN, just isn't an option.

I suppose, then, that the most ironically entertaining ones will always be games that are impossible to be handheld through, like racing games (that don't have that stupid rewind feature).


----------



## BScCollateral (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> My sacred cow is Morrowind, ...



Mine is _Kerbal Space Program, _the manliest of games. I am safe.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> My sacred cow is Morrowind


Phil hasn't touched mine and even though he'd be hard-pressed to find a way to play it legally I'm still not going to tempt fate and reveal what it is.

Some sacred cows deserve to remain pure.


----------



## Forbidden Math (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> Good point.
> 
> My sacred cow is Morrowind, though his streams of that are bad not because of incompetence but because I don't get to watch the game kick his fat stupid ass constantly, which is the only selling point when someone like him streams it.
> 
> ...


If it helps he'll probably never finish Morrowind. It's on "hiatus" now, we'll see if he comes back, but I think the odds of him destroying the Heart of Lorkhan and actually beating the game are very low. Not because it's hard, just because he'll wage/boredquit first.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Jun 15, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> Good point.
> 
> My sacred cow is Morrowind, though his streams of that are bad not because of incompetence but because I don't get to watch the game kick his fat stupid ass constantly, which is the only selling point when someone like him streams it.
> 
> ...


He's not even really "playing" Morrowind, I watched the first two parts on YT and I fell asleep halfway through the second part because he just waits for his stream chat to tell him how to do even the smallest of things because Morrowind really is a game that's way out of Philburt's league. It's like watching those "Twitch plays Pokemon" streams but with a middleman.


----------



## Julia Chang (Jun 15, 2020)

It's been said before, but literally any racing game.
NFS, Forza, Kart games, hell even GTA. Anything with a car honestly.
It might be because I'm a racing autist (I have a sim setup and everything) but I think there's just something universal about the simplicity of a racing game and how Phil fucks it up. Stay on track, follow the optimal racing line, keep the car under control. If you're not familiar with racing then an apt comparison would be playing an FPS game and not understanding cover, recoil, or even reloads. It's really that bad.

Even with more arcade-oriented titles like Mario Kart or Crash Team Racing (in my opinion the best TIHYDP of last year), he's just so bad at not only the way the videogame works but racing fundamentals in general, like a racing line. The gout crystals in his eyes have blinded him, so he's hitting all of the mid-track obstacles and failing to get power ups.

Then there's stuff like him playing GTA, which has a lot of driving in it. Goddamn, I think I could drive better if I played with my feet. He's just as bad at driving in the older ones as he is in the newer ones, so it's not a matter of him just being shit at the newer driving models in GTA, he legit just barely ever uses the brake and hits literally everything on the road.

Watching him play Forza Horizon 3/4, though,  - a pretty easy to handle "realistic" racing game - is really something. Constantly driving into trees, failing to follow _the literal line on the road assist that tells you where to drive and when to brake, _and them him complaining that it's because the game isn't -realistic- enough for him. That's not how cars handle, dood! It's constantly "fishtailing"! (even though he has TCS, ABS, and even Stability control on max) If this was a REALISTIC racing game with an actual TRACK and REAL physics, I would be fine! I'm not a GEARHEAD I don't understand how to set my car up right! That's the problem, it's the fucking car setup! (you can download car setups from other players in Forza, fyi)









						This is how you DONT play - Forza Horizon 3
					

Copyright Disclaimer Under Section 107 of the Copyright Act 1976, allowance is made for "fair use" for purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, t...




					www.youtube.com
				




Please Phil. PLEASE play a game like Assetto Corsa, Gran Turismo, or Project Cars. I am against giving Phil money, but if he said he'd play it I would happily buy him a copy.


----------



## Leon Breitling (Jun 15, 2020)

Julia Chang said:


> It's been said before, but literally any racing game.


These are some of the most astoundingly bad playthroughs he does. You'd think that even if you're not deeply into racing theory and the like (turn apexes, racing lines, etc) that you could still use some semblance of common fucking sense that you'd use like when you're driving an actual car. Things like slowing down before a turn, slowing down if someone in front of you is slowing down, staying on the actual fucking paved road. Not Phil! The Need for Speed Payback playthrough was just precious because I'm fairly certain he tried to drift with the traction control on, and couldn't figure out why the car wouldn't drift.


----------



## actually (Jun 15, 2020)

Leon Breitling said:


> These are some of the most astoundingly bad playthroughs he does. You'd think that even if you're not deeply into racing theory and the like (turn apexes, racing lines, etc) that you could still use some semblance of common fucking sense that you'd use like when you're driving an actual car. Things like slowing down before a turn, slowing down if someone in front of you is slowing down, staying on the actual fucking paved road. Not Phil! The Need for Speed Payback playthrough was just precious because I'm fairly certain he tried to drift with the traction control on, and couldn't figure out why the car wouldn't drift.



Aside from his lacking common sense and continuing to hold down the accelerator while doing...everything, Phil's main impediment is that he legitimately cannot see. He has _prescription_ glasses he's supposed to wear and refuses to do so. Last night, when trying to see how much time was left for him to beg up his money, he could not read the time on his laptop. It was "too small". That laptop is right next to him. Even though his TV is bigger, it's farther away, and 1080p resolution means a lot of objects on the screen are still small-ish.

That's why he runs into trees and cars and shit. It's not that they "suddenly appear". It's that his blind Mr. Magoo ass cannot see them until it's too late.


----------



## Leon Breitling (Jun 15, 2020)

actually said:


> Last night, when trying to see how much time was left for him to beg up his money, he could not read the time on his laptop. It was "too small". That laptop is right next to him.


Jesus, really? I knew he had vision issues but I didn't know they'd gotten _that_ bad.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Jun 15, 2020)

Animal Crossing by far. Not only is it just a boring game to watch, but he literally does nothing in it. His wife does everything off-screen and then he does a tour of the island occasionally, forgetting very basic gameplay shit because he doesn't do anything himself


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 15, 2020)

actually said:


> Aside from his lacking common sense and continuing to hold down the accelerator while doing...everything, Phil's main impediment is that he legitimately cannot see. He has _prescription_ glasses he's supposed to wear and refuses to do so. Last night, when trying to see how much time was left for him to beg up his money, he could not read the time on his laptop. It was "too small". That laptop is right next to him. Even though his TV is bigger, it's farther away, and 1080p resolution means a lot of objects on the screen are still small-ish.
> 
> That's why he runs into trees and cars and shit. It's not that they "suddenly appear". It's that his blind Mr. Magoo ass cannot see them until it's too late.



That's worse than my vision, which is bad enough that me driving without glasses is, in video games, masochistic, and IRL, legit dangerous.

Chalk it up to one more stupid thing Phil does out of insecurity, spite, or both. I say "spite" because I'm noticing a pattern of him appearing to recognize but not take advantage of things that would help him do better in video games, and it's starting to come off as deliberate. Like, he's so childishly butt-hurt about being the biggest laughing stock in gaming that he's going out of his way to not improve, just to say "Fuck you, I'm gonna fall off cliffs even more because I know it's frustrating to watch".


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm going to say any of his Smash Bros. playthroughs, mainly because a "former pro fighting game player" somehow fails at one of the easiest fighting games out there (one that little children and their parents who don't play video games can figure out) and acts like it's the games' fault he sucks at them.

Highlights include:
- The nonsensical complaining about the AI getting harder when the game forces him down to a lower difficulty level after losing in Classic Mode. 
- Spamming down B moves with Bowser and Kirby, as if they have no other moves.
- Bitching about having to play 1 v 1s online (Ultimate matchmaking is shit, but Mr. 4th Place can't compete with one other person all of the sudden. He wants to fight in free-for-alls so he can cower away until the end).
- Pigsplaining about what an expert he is regarding most of the franchises when knowing jack shit.
- Boring as fuck fights. It takes a special kind of talent to make Smash Bros. look dull in a non-competitive sense.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone know what game he racked up the highest death count? Obviously I mean the real number, not the one he claims.


----------



## TheTractor (Jun 15, 2020)

From what I remember he played doom 2 like a cover base game and save scumed after every enemy, that was unwatchable. 

I wanted to mention fire emblem but I can broaden that to any rpg/tactial game he touches; Confused, 0 fucks given, extreme turn by turn hand holding/turtling/cheesing.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 15, 2020)

actually said:


> continuing to hold down the accelerator while doing...everything


Not just hold it down, either. _To the floor_. *At all times.* You can hear it if you pay attention and use headphones; he's got the throttle wide-the-fuck open as he approaches 90-degree turns, one-lane roads with traffic, etc. He's never heard of feathering the gas or tapping brakes or anything and so anything and everything makes him lose control and subsequently go on increasingly high-pitched rants about how the game is broken and the devs don't know what the fuck they're doing and ahh mai gahhhhhd duh tree caymouttanowhurrdood. He plays every racing game like the first stage of Daytona USA where you don't even really need to lift at any point unless you're getting rammed and shit boy does it show.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jun 16, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> He's not even really "playing" Morrowind, I watched the first two parts on YT and I fell asleep halfway through the second part because he just waits for his stream chat to tell him how to do even the smallest of things because Morrowind really is a game that's way out of Philburt's league. It's like watching those "Twitch plays Pokemon" streams but with a middleman.


Phil thinks he has to cover as many games as possible and to hammer on his stupid variety shtick, so he literally has no patience for challenge and independent thoughts. Boomer Burnell wants to look like a reliable source for videogame coverage, you can experience his ahnest and real opinion on games LIVE. Wauw, nobody does this anymore, really unique! Someone who hates every single game and blames it for his own mistakes! So rich of information! Gib money!

So while Phil essentially stuck in the early 2010s, he hasn't understood streaming culture of 2020. It's not about the games anymore and this is a good thing. Because you can get game footage from anywhere, but personalities, humor, playstyle and social interactions are unique. And Phil fails in every category.
_Hurr durr, I stare at games, gimme money! _Just stick to a topic! Changing games doesn't make you interesting when you have no personality to make up for. Phil, yo, I would watch games I have *no* interest in if *you*'d be interesting. The opposite happens, I don't watch anything! You're boring, toxic and make me angry at the same time, because you're a lying manipulative asshole. How's that an attractive livestream personality?



Julia Chang said:


> It's been said before, but literally any racing game.





Leon Breitling said:


> Things like slowing down before a turn, slowing down if someone in front of you is slowing down, staying on the actual fucking paved road. Not Phil!





Pargon said:


> Not just hold it down, either. To the floor. At all times. You can hear it if you pay attention and use headphones; he's got the throttle wide-the-fuck open as he approaches 90-degree turns, one-lane roads with traffic, etc. He's never heard of feathering the gas or tapping brakes or anything and so anything and everything makes him lose control and subsequently go on increasingly high-pitched rants about how the game is broken and the devs don't know what the fuck they're doing and ahh mai gahhhhhd duh tree caymouttanowhurrdood. He plays every racing game like the first stage of Daytona USA where you don't even really need to lift at any point unless you're getting rammed and shit boy does it show.


It's a way different fish to catch when the car physics change. Driving in GTA games is so easy, who really needs breaks? Drifts all the way! Then I play "Project Cars" and the challenge is not the race itself but to not lose control over your car; one mistake and it's over. And some racing games are in between those, like Need for Speed games.
And Phil plays them all as if he drives a high speed monster truck on rails.

Nobody should be surprised that he got in a car crash because he felt someone behind him was too fast. Just let him drive trains in a sterile environment without any hurdles. He would stop the train a kilometer behind the station because he starts to throttle down and break when he's already there, but... actually there is no but.



South American Tapir said:


> I'm going to say any of his Smash Bros. playthroughs, mainly because a "former pro fighting game player" somehow fails at one of the easiest fighting games out there (one that little children and their parents who don't play video games can figure out) and acts like it's the games' fault he sucks at it.


I don't know. I have a hard time following Smash character movements, all those special effects don't help either. The fighters are also quite small compared to other beatem games and the camera moves a lot, often I don't even know what's going on (however I easily lose track of everything when stuff moves too fast and unpredictable for me, same reason I can't play Overwatch, maybe it's just a "me problem", maybe it just needs special practice). I can't blame him, it's foremost a party game and not designed to be competitive.


----------



## KyonyuuFan (Jul 5, 2020)

As a MGS fanboy: MGS 3: Snake Eater

Not using ANY stealth (of course)
Not knowing how to equip silencers with the instructions staring you in the face
Shotgun vs. Legendary Sniper


----------



## L.I.M.B. Commander (Jul 5, 2020)

I say both RE2 and RE3 Remake. I have never seen someone:

1. Have a lack of situational awareness when it comes to zombies.

2. Wasting bullets, health items and in RE2R wasting ink ribbons.

3. No understanding of the most simplest puzzles.

4. No common sense when it comes to item usuage/enemy weaknesses. 

5. In RE2R dying to William Birkin swinging crate boss more than 6+ times.

6. The famous RE3R Nemesis clock tower boss tantrum.

7. Dying to the Carlos zombie horde 14+ times.


----------



## Schmeckel (Jul 5, 2020)

L.I.M.B. Commander said:


> 7. Dying to the Carlos zombie horde 14+ times.


Fucking how?!? There's no way. 

You're inundated with ammo and environmental kill stuff... The only thing that poses any sort of a problem is when the couple of hunters make an appearance, but a simple grenade makes stupid quick work of those menaces. That section was fun as shit to play through, mindless as it may have been. 

Wait. It's Phil we're talking about here. He probably thought it was a puzzle boss like the Nemesis battle before...


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jul 5, 2020)

I've seen the pigroach fail to grasp the fact that you can't hold a barrel and grab onto a rope at the same time in DKC. Numerous times.

He may be immortal IRL, but anything can take him down in a video game.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 5, 2020)

He said that headshots were a new mechanic that Rockstar started implementing in Red Dead Redemption 2...


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Jul 10, 2020)

TheTractor said:


> I wanted to mention fire emblem but I can broaden that to any rpg/tactial game he touches; Confused, 0 fucks given, extreme turn by turn hand holding/turtling/cheesing.


It’s astounding how much he fails at even Pokémon, what with his refusal to learn type matchups.
Anyway, is it weird that I actually want Phil to play more of my “sacred cow” game (The Binding of Isaac)? The existing TIHYDP had some hilarious displays of idiocy, and even if he were to have items explained to him by stream chat, there would still be plenty of rage and ineptitude.


----------



## Shambler (Aug 19, 2020)

any playthrough where the game has lore that you need to be mildly paying attention gets me "ripping pissed"
i get genuinely "mad at the internet" when out of sheer arrogance he ignore lore only to get confused later
IE not understanding that the doom slayer is the original doom marine (he also thought that doom 1, 2, and 64 were different people)


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 19, 2020)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> He said that headshots were a new mechanic that Rockstar started implementing in Red Dead Redemption 2...


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember being a child a hundred years ago. For my birthday, I recieved the brand new ultrahype game "Myst". It was on CD-ROM!

I was immersed. The soundtrack, the puzzles, the graphics. What is going on here? I gotta get the pages to figure it out. Spending days and weeks scouring the environment to solve the mystery. This game blew Sierra's point and click adventure games out of the water.

What does Phil do? Oh a puzzle. Tries once and fails. Looks at chat for the answer. Moves on.

No immersion. No investment.

In 1993 or whenever, this was THE GAME. The hottest title. It came with a notebook to write down the clues and what you figured out. But, meh, beat it as fast as possible and move on.

In my opinion, one of the worst playthroughs because he disrespects the brain power needed to play the game.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Aug 20, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> View attachment 1533376


What's even worse is that he has played every 3D GTA, some of which multiple times. All of them have at least one mission whose entire gimmick is using a sniper rifle to headshot one or more dudes.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 20, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> What's even worse is that he has played every 3D GTA, some of which multiple times. All of them have at least one mission whose entire gimmick is using a sniper rifle to headshot one or more dudes.


The only one of those I beat was Vice City, never really dug the mission design in those tbh. People give a lot of flak to Mafia I nowadays but it sure as shit plays a lot better than any 3D GTA.


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Aug 20, 2020)

Donkey Kong Country 2 is one of the worst because every time this fucker died, he had to snort and it wasn't just your typical snort either, it was like he was getting ready to spit out a loogie. Watching the TIHYDP DKC2 grossed me out (54:20 for an example of it)

EDIT to avoid double posting:


Massively Strong Greed said:


> Those are sound effects added to the TIHYDP. The other games in the trilogy have different sound effects added in when Phil dies for their TIHYDPs.


Ahh, I didn't realize it. Usually when I'm watching TIHYDP, I'm doing something else so I wasn't paying attention to see if that was a sound effect. I just assumed that it was him being exceptional


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Aug 20, 2020)

Hadidecount1990 said:


> Donkey Kong Country 2 is one of the worst because every time this fucker died, he had to snort and it wasn't just your typical snort either, it was like he was getting ready to spit out a loogie. Watching the TIHYDP DKC2 grossed me out (54:20 for an example of it)


Those are sound effects added to the TIHYDP. The other games in the trilogy have different sound effects added in when Phil dies for their TIHYDPs.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 20, 2021)

It's been said before but I gotta echo it now that I've played the game myself. His MLB The Show 19 playthrough is so fucking terrible I genuinely don't get why he ever thought it was a good idea to play it. He went the most boring route possible by choosing to play the mode that only lets him play one field position and made it even worse by playing beginner, which basically means there is no variety to the gameplay because you can expect the same routine plays 

If you've seen one video you've seen them all, but he somehow managed to make 36 hour-long videos of that. He also went with the most boring hitting interface that is so pissbaby easy you can look away from the screen and be consistently successful. He easily could have made everything 100x entertaining by switching the hitting layout in the options menu but he's so afraid of losing in a fake baseball game he went with babymode hitting, and still managed to constantly hit flyouts anyway. He'd rather bore the audience to death on easy mode just to win rather than entertain people by making the game more interesting because he might lose

I jumped from the first vid to the last and he learned fucking nothing in the 30 hours he put into the game which is amazing to me. He doesn't even know the rules of baseball either and never bothered learning as he played, yet still continued to blame the game when he fucked basic baseball 101 things up. It's so mind-numbingly awful you can't even get a "so bad it's good" enjoyment out of it


----------



## Wormy (Feb 20, 2021)

His Injustice stream.  The day I decided I never wanted anything to do with the FGC ever again.


----------



## Shambler (Feb 21, 2021)

any game you have personally played is the worst dsp playthrough


----------



## Beverly Sutphin (Feb 27, 2021)

This one. Again, this one hurt the damn most because I love Sonic 2. 









						DSP - This is How You DON'T Play Sonic the Hedgehog 2
					

This video is for entertainment, I actually have nothing against DSP. I don't think anyone covered his Sonic 1 and 2 LP's yet and I happen to know these game...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Apr 27, 2021)

His Donkey Kong Country playthoughs were pretty embarrassing. Thinking spiders can jump on bees, failing to realize water conducts electricity, the infinite barrel loop of doom, falling for the credits trick on the first game and saving the best for last, using restore points whenever he loses all his lives especially at the end. This was best known as save scumming.


----------



## rubynutmeg (Apr 30, 2021)

Not necessarily "the worst" but I recently watched the TIHYDP of Borderlands 1. He was so fucking stupid throughout that playthrough. If I'd had no prior knowledge of Phil before watching it, I would have 100% believed that he had never played a video game before.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a certain hateboner for the Danganronpa series, but SDR2's playthough was the most unbearable due to all the atrocious jokes he made.
The funniest one tho is the Bloodborne DLC where he got shitcanned by Ludwig.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 1, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> The funniest one tho is the Bloodborne DLC where he got shitcanned by Ludwig.


I'm actually pretty impressed that Phil spent that much time with something he couldn't overcome. I mean there's spending 40 minutes to beat a single stage when you're not going for 100% anyway, rendering it pointless, and then there's 3 hours to NOT beat a boss. Other people have done that kind of shit (I couldn't beat the first boss in the original Devil May Cry to save my actual life back in 2002), but most other people don't have Phil's issues with losing. They don't get pissy when something doesn't just roll over and let them win.

Then again, all those years ago, I gave up on DMC1 because I sucked and I knew it, while Phil ranted for ten minutes instead of just admitting that he couldn't do it because of skill, not level.


----------



## Philly May Lyrus (Jun 1, 2021)

TheGoutburglar said:


> I'm actually pretty impressed that Phil spent that much time with something he couldn't overcome. I mean there's spending 40 minutes to beat a single stage when you're not going for 100% anyway, rendering it pointless, and then there's 3 hours to NOT beat a boss. Other people have done that kind of shit (I couldn't beat the first boss in the original Devil May Cry to save my actual life back in 2002), but most other people don't have Phil's issues with losing. They don't get pissy when something doesn't just roll over and let them win.
> 
> Then again, all those years ago, I gave up on DMC1 because I sucked and I knew it, while Phil ranted for ten minutes instead of just admitting that he couldn't do it because of skill, not level.


Most driving games because he can't see for sh*t. The Crash nitro kart remake was hard to watch and his GTA uploads are horrible. He doesn't read prompts or pay attention. I found out about him a because of his San Andreas play-through. He has multiple videos dedicated to this one mission were he has to chase and catch someone on a dirt bike. I believe he was on a super bike. fail after fail blaming the game and there's one part where he drives into an oncoming car getting on the freeway then says it materialized out of no where.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Jun 8, 2021)

Rainyday Hedge Fund said:


> Most driving games because he can't see for sh*t. The Crash nitro kart remake was hard to watch and his GTA uploads are horrible. He doesn't read prompts or pay attention. I found out about him a because of his San Andreas play-through. He has multiple videos dedicated to this one mission were he has to chase and catch someone on a dirt bike. I believe he was on a super bike. fail after fail blaming the game and there's one part where he drives into an oncoming car getting on the freeway then says it materialized out of no where.


I hate that og loc mission and I'm sure a lotta peepul here do. Phil just banged his head against the wall and complained way more than what you'd allow considering how shit a mission it is


----------



## Canoodler (Jun 15, 2021)

His first playthrough of Bloodborne: The Old Hunters DLC was spectacular because it was the first time a game ever broke Phil's spirit. Oh sure, he's ragequit games before, but that dlc destroyed Phil's will to continue. I think he even cried at one point lol.


----------



## Balr0g (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> I hate that og loc mission and I'm sure a lotta peepul here do. Phil just banged his head against the wall and complained way more than what you'd allow considering how shit a mission it is


The toy plane mission was worse then that one. At least imho.


----------



## Samuzzo (Jun 15, 2021)

I made an account to share this as I think it flew under the radar. One of the playthroughs in which he cheats literally throughout the entirety of the game is Grim Fandango. If you're not aware of it, it's an old school point-and-click adventure game with consistently tough puzzles. It's an amazing game that challenged me, so when I saw that Phil had done a playthrough years back, I was fascinated to see how someone so dense would get on.

It's hard to say how many puzzles he legitimately solved but I'm pretty sure you could count them on one hand - if he even solved any at all. Stream chat hand-holding is par for the course with him, but what makes this playthrough so offensive is that he constantly frames his cheating as miraculous 'eureka' moments. He flies through the puzzles at an impossible speed, and wastes more time on not navigating the item menu correctly (he doesn't realise that it cycles left and right, so he always goes round and round in circles)! The guy didn't have the basic intuition or curiosity to figure out the fucking item menu, yet the solutions to all of these head-scratching dilemmas are somehow effortless. Got it.

The longer the playthrough goes, the more disinterested Phil gets, and the more thinly veiled the cheating becomes. He'll stop moving for a while (to read the chat) and then suddenly make some obscure connection to solve a puzzle like it's second nature. Sometimes he doesn't even bother to disguise the cheating, with his cursor shooting straight to the solution. Just lucky, right, Phil? You know he's reading the chat because he mentions several times that people are saying the in-game music is too loud.

This playthrough really shows Phil's true nature. Rather than conceding that the game is difficult and admitting to getting help from the chat, he lies his ass off throughout, faking moments of insight to take credit for everything. Speaks volumes about his character.


----------



## Kirby Souls (Aug 16, 2021)

Worst DSP playthrough?​His fucking life.


----------



## Kheapathic (Aug 16, 2021)

Tried going back and watch some of his older stuff; and before I begin, yes this game has frame rate issues out the ass. That being said, Drakengard 3 is damn near non-stop bitching.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 16, 2021)

So far watching all of the TIHYDP of Resident Evil, his Zero playthrough is fucking golden on how much he doesn't pay attention. Picks Hard Difficulty off the bat, and when it bites him in the ass later on he blames the viewers for his fuck-ups. Shit is bananas


----------



## JT Marlin (Oct 4, 2021)

Most of my favorites (MGS1, RE0, KH1) have already been posted, so I'll volunteer one which hasn't been yet.

Bully where DSP struggles with basic geography:









						DSP Experiences Bugged Education Mechanics
					

Bad Idea: 1:57...Nope still got nothing.Good Idea: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6DWrzVK3x8Bad Idea: http://www.youtube.com/user/DSPGaming




					www.youtube.com
				




And after whining he doesn't know Europe because he's American, he barely passes the USA geography test.









						DSP Tries Geography 2
					

He is at it again this time with States. Lets see how he does with naming US States. I have a Discord server. If u want to be added to the server you can twe...




					www.youtube.com
				




Full Bully Play through: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOrBDIs4z5A&list=PL_QtSMEGimbyVJJDTyy0gYRaNgxKNpi81


----------



## RaidenAUndertale (Oct 4, 2021)

The worst? I cannot say for sure. It depends on what you mean by "the worst". Many people here said his MGS1  run was the worst, and I would agree, except for the fact that it's so bad and DSP is so idiotic in that playthrough, that it becomes the basis of lolcow humour. It's like watching Nostalgia Critic, only amplified one hundred fold. I think the worst gameplay has to be not only one where Phil is clueless as to how the game works, ignores basic adivce, ignores common sense, complains constantly, finds cheap excuses, insults the game, other players and developers, but also extremeley boring and repetitive to the point where you can't even laugh at him...in other words, Street Fighter 2.


----------



## Anonymous Vagabond (Dec 20, 2021)

Worst in this sense can have several interpretations but I'll just post and discuss some of the ones that urked me the most or that I think are his worst (bias included at no extra charge!)

Any of the Soulsborne or even Souls-Like games: As someone who has platinumed all these games and played them top to bottom several times, so anytime he flubs his way through these games it makes that one spot in my brain itch a little bit. His old DS1 camcorder playthrough was a magnificent display of how inept he is, without a live and update guide given to him by his stream chat he is hopeless lost at even leveling up at the bonfire. His original Demon's Souls playthrough was just abhorrent. Constantly blaming the game, singing in his ear piercing voice how Fromsoft has no clue what they are doing despite putting out several masterpieces and that whole cheating y duping souls fiasco, (not to mention his fiery rage at the old monk player). Those are some of his worst imo.

Another one that comes to mind is his Castlevania Lords of Shadow playthrough, least his original one since I'm not sure if he has replayed it at all in recent times. Possibly the angriest I've seen him at any game too, which only highlights his stupidity. Controller slams, to the point he breaks his controller like an ape and says "Sony shouldn't put rage inducing games on their systems" as if the game grew hands and slammed the controller instead of him. Talking shit about Kojima, jealousy oozing from his words the whole time. Making perverted comments every time anyone is barely showing any skin and acking his way through story elements.

My last mentioned here will have to go to PS1 Spiderman playthrough. This one managed to get me actually angry and sick to my stomach. This game was a corner stone of my childhood, Spiderman was and always will be my childhood hero. (No Way Home was amazing btw go see it if you haven't) To see him pick apart a 20 year old game was just painful. Mocking the amazing soundtrack just cause he wants to shit on the game, reverting to his perverted 9 year old humor comments when Black Cat is on screen, ignoring the really cool story elements and once again acking his way through. Finally, calling the people who enjoyed the game, a lot of people from what I have seen, idiots. This moment cemented my passive distaste towards ol' dave here.

Some quick honorable mentions:
Battlefront 1 and 2
Sonic 06
Any GTA Game
Every Crash Game
Scarface


----------



## Upsyakamoi (Dec 27, 2021)

The Yakuza playthroughs, especially the most recent one, were unbearable to me. He kept saying this quote about how “this really is about the dark underbelly of Japanese society huh?…” again and again. He would see some criminal activity or some sketchy business practice that was in the previous 6 games he played and have all the fake surprise of SVU characters, and say that goddamn underbelly line.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Dec 28, 2021)

Crimewave said:


> He kept saying this quote about how “this really is about the dark underbelly of Japanese society huh?…” again and again.


If there's anything that really encapsulates why his old playthroughs, which made him look like an idiot, were still ironically entertaining, while his more recent ones, which _also_ make him look like an idiot, aren't even ironically entertaining, it's THAT. At least back in the day, when Phil was 100% oblivious to how much his behavior betrayed him as he attempted to project an image of a cool guy who knew what he was doing, it meant that he would have some variety in his isms, because he wasn't attempting to avoid shit, since he didn't yet know to.

These days, Phil can be boiled down to deliberately repetitive nonsense, because that's how he avoids TIHYDP: be annoying without being even ironically entertaining. He's always saying stuff like the above, over and over again, or going "Huh?", in place of making the kinds of comments he used to, because as much he looks "special", it's still better than the ass-clown who got infamous for bumbling his way through the Metal Gear solid games. To him, at least, because he doesn't recognize that that guy could've coasted by for many years to come by just letting loose, whereas Grumpy Old Phil is in deep shit specifically because he refuses to embrace being the joke that he is. He doesn't accept that it's either be the joke or wind up homeless. He still thinks he can become popular again and get back to making the money he used to, while not even being the guy who had all that going for him.

Utterly exceptional.


----------



## Shes at the Jim's (Dec 28, 2021)

Crimewave said:


> The Yakuza playthroughs, especially the most recent one, were unbearable to me. He kept saying this quote about how “this really is about the dark underbelly of Japanese society huh?…” again and again. He would see some criminal activity or some sketchy business practice that was in the previous 6 games he played and have all the fake surprise of SVU characters, and say that goddamn underbelly line.


_In case you never realized, DSP purposely says/does sometimes dumb shit on purpose to try to go viral, him saying that underbelly line is  probably him trying do that, just like him saying "fuck you _company name_"_


----------



## Anonymous Vagabond (Feb 6, 2022)

Shes at the Jim's said:


> _In case you never realized, DSP purposely says/does sometimes dumb shit on purpose to try to go viral, him saying that underbelly line is  probably him trying do that, just like him saying "fuck you _company name_"_


Well of course, DSP squandered several chances he had to capitalize on an influx of new viewers just by being who he is. He can never gain back a following like that unless he does some really insane shit on par with his pulling the pickle incident and even then, his existence invites decline so to speak. Anyways, I just find it amazing any time DSP likes to talk shit on any sort of company (game related or not) as if he is somehow magically smarter than him all the while failing at tasks my 8 year old cousin could accomplish in any game. It is a delight.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Feb 7, 2022)

I think we’re in for an insanely salty one or max two streams of sifu and then he’s gonna drop that shit. But judging by how hard and ruthless it is according to reviews I’m picking it as a dark horse for worst playthrough of the last year or so (or at least most interesting or salty)


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Feb 7, 2022)

Full Race Replay said:


> I think we’re in for an insanely salty one or max two streams of sifu and then he’s gonna drop that shit. But judging by how hard and ruthless it is according to reviews I’m picking it as a dark horse for worst playthrough of the last year or so (or at least most interesting or salty)


I think so too, if he doesn't bitch out and decides not to play it at all that is. It's gonna end up like his Furi ragequit. Sifu starts out pretty easy in the beginning but once the training wheels are off you're getting skill-checked for the rest of the game and from what I gather after you defeat the level 1's boss is when the training wheels come off. The game requires good reflexes, spatial awareness and good decision making, three things Phil absolutely excels at being horrible at. The one way I've seen people cheese the game is abusing the environment and weapons but for that you need good awareness and more importantly only certain parts of each stage have a lot of tables, chairs etc. that you can exploit.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 8, 2022)

Injustice, no contest.


----------



## Derich 2nd of coomland (Mar 21, 2022)

Elden Ring is very fast moving up the tier list, at the end of his current playthrough it might well be a real contender for the top spot.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Mar 21, 2022)

Derich 2nd of coomland said:


> Elden Ring is very fast moving up the tier list, at the end of his current playthrough it might well be a real contender for the top spot.


I concur, largely from what it's doing to his legacy. 300+ deaths after so many agonizing hours of making very little progress, while using guides to script the living shit out of the whole affair, is more detrimental to his efforts to make a comeback than would be a 50-0 set with Gojitenks in Super Turbo. Say what you will about DK64, or some others, those were bad, but this genre is what people think of when they think of DSP, regardless of being a fan or a detractor. And with this latest one being pretty hyped, Skyrim Granny is blowing it harder than some people think he wants to blow a dick. He is confirming his own status as not only Worst Gamer Ever, but Worst Streamer Ever, on a whole new level.

It's a contender for the historic value alone.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Mar 21, 2022)

He's up to almost 450 deaths according to Snort's correct death counter now and not even entering late game. This will be his worst Souls game playthrough by far and ironically this is also his most handheld playthrough by far, at least when he got crushed 180-200+ times in previous games he was dense as pig shit and had no fucking idea what to do beyond reading about OP weapons, spells and armor sets and how to find them. Even more ironic is that with this playthrough he's been playing up this Souls veteran, pro-like player, robust master of all things Souls bullshit and is trying to big himself up as some sort of authority on Souls games when he's below Twitch thot tier. A friend of mine whose first Soulslike was Nioh 2 had less deaths than DSP, I asked him to send me his death counter because Nioh actually has all of your stats including number of deaths recorded. He had 214, Phil had 318.

EDIT: Also, funny coincidence, I swear much earlier in this thread I mentioned Nioh and Nioh 2 as his worst playthroughs in my opinion since I love both of them and prefer them over FromSoft's games, but at this point I'll have to switch my vote to Elden Ring. It's just a completely pathetic playthrough made even more so in context when you know how much he's been sucking his own e-peen regarding Souls games. And unlike the Nioh games it's not even a "sacred cow" of mine, in the end I didn't like Elden Ring as much as I liked Demon's Souls, Dark Souls 1 and Bloodborne and in my opinion I only liked Dark Souls 2 less than ER.


----------



## Corpun (Mar 27, 2022)

JT Marlin said:


> Most of my favorites (MGS1, RE0, KH1) have already been posted, so I'll volunteer one which hasn't been yet.
> 
> Bully where DSP struggles with basic geography:
> 
> ...


I always give him leeway on that geography minigame because of the retarded X issue being stupid, but then I revoke it because he ended up cheating and using his phone to look the answers up when it was Asia.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Mar 28, 2022)

The worst for me to watch was Metal Gear Rising: Revengance. I loved that game so fucking much and to watch him suck so hard, fail to figure out that there’s a lock on button or a dodge attack, and blame everything but himself for being such a jackass made me unfortunately MATI.


----------



## 25 Invisible push-ups (Mar 28, 2022)

I agree with Elden Ring, it's so obvious he's being handheld through it, yet he's still so bad at the game due to bad depth perception and just being an overall bad player who refuses to learn from the mistakes he claims he doesn't make. (Even though he could at one point pick up a controller and play any game at a professional level).


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 31, 2022)

Persona 3. Not only did his patreons fund that playthrough, he was so fucking close to beating it, on easy, kept ignoring Nyx's weak points and just attacked randomly like a dumbass, and after all that he says "fuck this i'm done" when he loses to him. 

what a cunt


----------



## Stanty (Apr 1, 2022)

Honestly, I think it really depends on what you know personally.

For example, the first time that I noticed how bad DSP was at games was during his Super Mario Sunshine playthrough, notably during the FLUUD-less platforming mini-levels. 

Lately, however, I played through Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII and I went back to see Phils playthrough and... I mean... He watched Bhunivelze on YouTube instead of beating him. And I don't believe he even got the ultimate dungeon which would turn Bhunivelze into Bhunivelze+ so there's just zero excuse.


----------



## EmpireOfTheClouds (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm quite surprised I haven't seen very much mention of the Uncharted playthroughs here.

I know you can't exect this guy to know what stealth is after the MGS playthroughs, but holy shit, watching him run into areas and shooting mooks rather than taking stealth is legit irritating. Even worse is his seeming inability to take cover, especially in Drake's Fortune. I know the Uncharted games are easier than, say, the Soulsborne games so there's less rage quitting and what not on his part, but my GOD I had to stop watching the Among Thieves one after ten minutes because I was getting irrationally irritated.


----------



## Angry Mug (Jul 6, 2022)

Any retro game.

Even more so now if it comes as part of a collection with a save state feature to exploit.


----------



## Mr Clark (Jul 6, 2022)

Angry Mug said:


> Any retro game.
> 
> Even more so now if it comes as part of a collection with a save state feature to exploit.


Tihydp will have to keep a save state counter in the corner of the screen


----------



## TheGuntinator (Jul 6, 2022)

bearsintrees said:


> Blackout. And not just for recency bias. He runs through a dozen identical houses staring at the floor, then stands in a bathroom without holding the controller for 5 minutes at a time reading chat bait. Then he dies and the usual dozen excuses pour out of his gob in a random order. Then he stares at his phone for 90 seconds.
> 
> Repeat for 2-5 hours.


Fuck, the ones where DSPs chat is basically backseating Phil for half of the game are the ones that frustrate me the most. It's literally the reason I've stopped watching most livestreamers. Gameplay comes to a complete stop while they're spoonfed the answers for a puzzle they made a halfassed attempt at. I'd say any game that requires problem solving but that's every game he plays and it's noticeable. He's most obnoxious playing Metal Gear games. The clownish thirst he has any time anything slightly... revealing, i guess? Its so mild i don't think sexual applies. He literally cannot handle romance without saying something disgusting to try and get cheap laughs.


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Jul 6, 2022)

TheGuntinator said:


> He's most obnoxious playing Metal Gear games. The clownish thirst he has any time anything slightly... revealing, i guess? Its so mild i don't think sexual applies. He literally cannot handle romance without saying something disgusting to try and get cheap laughs.


That was OLD Phil! New Phil is a married man and whenever romance or anything sexual involving a woman comes on the screen, New Phil closes his eyes, bitches about having to play through it, says he's married and is a mature adult, and berates anyone who likes that sort of stuff

Yes, he's become a fucking puritan ever since marrying Khet. A complete 180 from what he once was


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Jul 6, 2022)

Angry Mug said:


> Any retro game.
> 
> Even more so now if it comes as part of a collection with a save state feature to exploit.


We have a couple releasing around the corner (not super old but I guess most gaymers these days would consider these retro) the Megaman Battle Network Legacy collection, these games are kinda hard ish in some areas especially early on in the first few games, but they're designed for kids so they're easy to beat over for the most part (but Phil sucks balls at games aimed at kids, like Kirby for instance or some of the Mario sports games that he played and/or pussied out on).

Then we have Pacman World Re-pac, never played any of the newer pacman games so not sure how Phil would go with this one, but we all know how bad he can be at 2D and 3D platformers some times.


----------



## TheGuntinator (Jul 6, 2022)

Shirō Ishii said:


> That was OLD Phil! New Phil is a married man and whenever romance or anything sexual involving a woman comes on the screen, New Phil closes his eyes, bitches about having to play through it, says he's married and is a mature adult, and berates anyone who likes that sort of stuff
> 
> Yes, he's become a fucking puritan ever since marrying Khet. A complete 180 from what he once was


Oh jesus christ i just remembered his fucking Sly Cooper playthroughs. Murray dresses up as a Geisha and Phil is fucking screaming the entire scene like an ape. Those were the worst I'll say it right now i lock in this answer.

Also tbh i stopped watching Phil roughly around Firewatch because he became genuinely boring, and his gameplay around that time wasn't the worst he's ever been. How has Phil been since? Please recommend a good old fashioned TIHYDP to check out of modern Phil.


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Jul 6, 2022)

TheGuntinator said:


> Oh jesus christ i just remembered his fucking Sly Cooper playthroughs. Murray dresses up as a Geisha and Phil is fucking screaming the entire scene like an ape. Those were the worst I'll say it right now i lock in this answer.
> 
> Also tbh i stopped watching Phil roughly around Firewatch because he became genuinely boring, and his gameplay around that time wasn't the worst he's ever been. How has Phil been since? Please recommend a good old fashioned TIHYDP to check out of modern Phil.


Most modern TIHYDP's are over 5+ hours long because there's like only 1 guy making it now. Resident Evil 2 and 3 Remake, DK64, Mario Sunshine, and especially Crash Team Racing are ones which I'd recommend

Phil mostly plays games where he can cheese through it or a lot of walking sims and avoids almost anything which gives him a challenge. He fucking rage-quit the newest Kirby game and this current play through of Zelda 2 might end up being one of the most entertaining ones in a while. Sure he's save-scumming, but he save-scummed into a corner because of how much he's been doing it


----------



## games bugged dood (Jul 10, 2022)

I think the most recent Skyrim playthrough that spanned for half a year has to be one of his worst. A boring game mixed with a neutered "I'm a married family man" Phil. Completely devoid of fun.


----------



## ChrisR2 (Jul 10, 2022)

Has Phil ever played a videogame where he doesn't use the word "glitch"?  It blows my mind how he describes every little thing as a glitch.  When I play a new videogame, I don't ever think something is a "glitch" unless I get soft locked or the game is actually broken in some way.  That's not to say there are no glitches because all forms of software has them, but I just don't think of using the term so  liberally.

It's just one of the little things that DSP does that annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## UncleTusky (Sep 2, 2022)

Jak II. Phil is at his most insufferable when he thinks he's being clever and that's his Jak II LP in a nutshell - excessive singing, jokes that made zero sense, mistakes making him replay the same minigame for an hour, getting mad at the programmers for his own mistakes, peak DSP basically. It's the single least entertaining thing of his I've seen and I couldn't even get through the TIHYDP in one sitting - that's not a dig at whoever made it, the source material was just hot garbage even by DSP standards.


----------



## Traian007 (Sep 2, 2022)

Sekiro for me personally is the worst playthrough. Never takes time to learn any mechanics like mikiri counter. Tries to grug mode through everything. The handholding was off the charts for this one. Also some of the dents were revolting a bit against piggler.


----------



## The Tractor (Sep 3, 2022)

I remember his play through of Assassins Creed III many years ago. It was awful not necessarily because of the gameplay but because of Phil and Leanna being as unlikable as possible.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Sep 4, 2022)

UncleTusky said:


> Jak II. Phil is at his most insufferable when he thinks he's being clever and that's his Jak II LP in a nutshell - excessive singing, jokes that made zero sense, mistakes making him replay the same minigame for an hour, getting mad at the programmers for his own mistakes, peak DSP basically. It's the single least entertaining thing of his I've seen and I couldn't even get through the TIHYDP in one sitting - that's not a dig at whoever made it, the source material was just hot garbage even by DSP standards.


Jak II Is probably my favourite due to uncontrollable amount of salt Phil drops on certain parts of the game, like the racing parts or when he has to drop the bombs on the Echo Towers. Pure, golden and tasty salt like you won't get these days unless Phil is playing a racing game.


Shirō Ishii said:


> He fucking rage-quit the newest Kirby game and this current play through of Zelda 2 might end up being one of the most entertaining ones in a while. Sure he's save-scumming, but he save-scummed into a corner because of how much he's been doing it


The Zelda 2 TIHYDP was very fun. A pity he savescummed constantly to brute force his way through most of the dungeons because he constantly got lost and ended up runnin into enemies. If he couldn't make savestates like in both his DK playthroughs, he would most likely have ragequitted the game.


Traian007 said:


> Sekiro for me personally is the worst playthrough. Never takes time to learn any mechanics like mikiri counter. Tries to grug mode through everything. The handholding was off the charts for this one. Also some of the dents were revolting a bit against piggler.


No joke on this, i aced most of Sekiro a year later it came out just by seeing Phil fail nearly constantly, beating it with very low deaths. It was my favourite TIHYDP for quite some time and i watched it constantly. I'm particularly fond of the second monkey fight and the mibu village section where he has to deal with a mod uprising and him saying that it's the game's/dev's fault that he's not good at the game because they cannot do games that are not shit and he's a master of every game he plays.

As well, i've been watching the vids of Elden Ring and... Well, i was not amazing when i first played the game but Phil takes it to new lows. He died more than 70 times to the first Crucible Knight and more than 100 to Malenia, only managing to beat her by spamming Taker's Flames on second phase, managing to stunlock Malenia. Other honorable mentions are Mogh Lord of Blood, Rykhard lord of Blasphemy and the Black Blade Kindred.

And he was lucky to have fought Radhan after the nerf hit or he would have anhialated Phil.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Sep 4, 2022)

Shirō Ishii said:


> Most modern TIHYDP's are over 5+ hours long because there's like only 1 guy making it now.


KingDDDuke makes pretty good TIHYDP's at (mostly) reasonable lengths. 
He deserves more love than he gets. He even does smaller videos like this:


----------

